# It's that time of year again...Win a prize a day from A-MAZE-N Products through 11/22!



## jennio11

It's almost Thanksgiving... which means it's time for another awesome daily giveaway from A-MAZE-N Products.  

Want to win one of the Daily Prizes OR the Grand Prize?  

Read below to enter.

Enter every day today through 11/22.  We'll randomly pull our first winner TOMORROW, 11/15, at 12 pm Central/10 am Pacific.  One winner will be chosen every day until 11/21, and on 11/22 we'll pick the GRAND PRIZE WINNER.  

*Here's how it works:*
 
1. Like A-MAZE-N-Products on Facebook  (http://www.facebook.com/pages/A-Maze-N-Products/226768664031309)
    Don't have a Facebook Account?......pm TJohnson with "I don't have a Facebook account"
 
2. Simply answer this question in a reply to this thread: 

 
           _What is one of your FAVORITE Thanksgiving meal ideas?  It could be an appetizer, side dish, main course or dessert.  Let us know or include a pic!_

*The grand prize is worth $294.37!*

Please check out our T&C HERE.  This contest is open only to SMF members who live in the 48 continental states.

*DAILY PRIZE:*

- AMNPS or 12" Tube Smoker

- 2# PITMASTERS CHOICE PELLETS

- 1' x 18" QMATZ

  *    TOTAL VALUE = $51.13*













Daily Prize Pic.jpg



__ jennio11
__ Jun 13, 2014






*GRAND PRIZE:*

- AMNPS 5x8 or 12" TUBE SMOKER

- 2# Ea. CHERRY, HICKORY, MAPLE & OAK PELLETS

- SELF-IGNITING PROPANE TORCH

- MANUAL& RECIPE BOOK

- MAVERICK ET-732 THERMOMETER

- VACUUM TUMBLER

- 10'x18" QMATZ













DSC03435 Crop.jpg



__ jennio11
__ Jun 13, 2014


----------



## squirrel

Thanks for the contest!! One of my most favorite meals would have to be a burger that I ground myself, then grilled. Yum.

View media item 352311


----------



## beefy bill

Chili with smoked ground sirloin and smoked pulled pork..


----------



## bkleinsmid

I love doing ribs and chickens on vertical holders (no beer can). I have the AMNPS 5x8, the 12" and 18" tubes and depending on which smoker I use (I have 3) as to which of the A-MAZE-N Products I will use. I am doing some chickens this weekend so I will send Q-view of them smoking away.

Brad


----------



## sqwib

Beef Barley Stewp w/Roll and butter













20130612054.JPG



__ sqwib
__ Nov 14, 2014


----------



## red dog

Without a doubt it's got to be St Louis style ribs and Dutch's baked beans! Done with AMNPS and Pitmasters Choice pellets of course.













IMG_2097.jpg



__ red dog
__ Nov 14, 2014


----------



## bbqbrett

My favorite would be a ribs & chicken combo with corn on the cob on the side.  Sorry, no pics right now.


----------



## themule69

My favorite side of the day is smoked stuffed mushrooms.

Happy smoken.

David


----------



## tjohnson

*Looks like we're off to a GREAT Start!*

*Daily Winners and the Grand Prize Package is Pretty Sweet!*


----------



## pc farmer

Stuffed meat loaf.













adamphone460_zps3460c65c.jpg



__ pc farmer
__ Nov 14, 2014


----------



## steammaker

My favorite lazy-day meal:

Appetizer:

ABTs

Main Course:

St Louis Ribs, dry rub of SPOG, cherry smoked

Dutch's Beans

Pulled Pork Fries with BBQ sauce

Grilled Corn

Desert

Smoked Cheddar

Beer


----------



## themule69

c farmer said:


> Stuffed meat loaf.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> adamphone460_zps3460c65c.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> __ pc farmer
> __ Nov 14, 2014


Adam that is not a side!

It does look good tho!

Happy smoken.

David


----------



## so ms smoker

Love me some smoked ribs! Done to almost fall off the bone! Can't seem to find a good pic right now.

   Mike


----------



## pc farmer

themule69 said:


> Adam that is not a side!
> 
> It does look good tho!
> 
> Happy smoken.
> 
> David


Says main dish too.


----------



## oldschoolbbq

Oooooo, Brisket with a side of Cornbread and Pintos . Oh, and some Peach Cobbler.


----------



## WaterinHoleBrew

Prime Rib, a definite fav !  













image.jpg



__ WaterinHoleBrew
__ Nov 14, 2014


----------



## welshrarebit

Even though I'm not eligible...

Huli huli chicken with poi!!!


----------



## seenred

Today's choice:  My Cilantro Lime Chicken Breast, with ABT's and some of Mrs. Red's fresh pico.













IMG_0147.JPG



__ seenred
__ Mar 24, 2013






Thanks Todd!

Red


----------



## tjohnson

Welshrarebit said:


> Even though I'm not eligible...
> 
> Huli huli chicken with poi!!!


*Not Eligible???*

*Why Not?*

*Everyone Is Eligible!!!*

*No Facebook account?*

*Just drop me an pm*

*Todd*


----------



## tjohnson

*Post every day for daily prizes*

*The Grand Prize is chosen randomly from ALL the posts made during the contest*

*Entering each day increases your chance to win the Grand Prize!*

*Todd*


----------



## brooksy

Can't beat some St Louis style ribs, smoked mac & cheese and some dutch's baked beans!!


----------



## smokering90

Definitely spare ribs, then I use the juices from the foil to make a gravy to go with my homemade garlic mashed potatoes and green bean casserole, I don't even do turkey for thanksgiving this is what we have


----------



## beefy bill

Applewood smoked turkey with cornbread stuffin. .gonna make one today!


----------



## cebingham3

Brooksy said:


> Can't beat some St Louis style ribs, smoked mac & cheese and some dutch's baked beans!!


You beat me to it! Don't have a pic of the mac or beans on my computer though.













image.jpg



__ cebingham3
__ Oct 4, 2014


----------



## wolfman1955

My favorite is a reverse {smoked cold for a couple of hours with the AMNTS} then seared 1.5" thick Ribeye steak cooked just past rare, garlic sautéed portabella mushrooms and a big ol Idaho baked potato with real butter and sour cream!! 
Man that made me hungry just typing it!!! LOL
Keep Smokin!!!
Wolf


----------



## irie

smoked then seared prime rib roast for me. 135IT.... drools....


----------



## smokering90

It's kind of a weird snack but I like the buffalo Vienna sausages while I'm doing a smoke I'll throw a couple cans of those on close to the firebox and get them good and hot, you don't really get a good smoke flavor because they aren't on for very long but it's still a very good snack


----------



## squirrel

Comfort food! Grilled steak, creamed spinach and sweet potato fries.













IMG_8980.jpg



__ squirrel
__ Nov 15, 2014


----------



## oldschoolbbq

Love my Butt :













Betty 004.JPG



__ oldschoolbbq
__ Nov 1, 2012


----------



## tjohnson

*And The Winner for Saturday November, 15th Is.......*

*Welshrarebit*

*CONGRATS, you won an AMNPS 5x8 or 12" Tube Smoker, 2# Of Pitmasters Choice Pellets, and a 12"x18" QMAT*

*Thanks To All Who Entered*

*Enter Every Day for the Daily Prize Drawing*

*All Entries will be eligible for the Grand Prize Drawing!!!*


----------



## wolfman1955

Entry for 11/16/2014
Got to vote for my favorite appetizer!! Smoked stuffed mushroom caps stuffed with the wifes homemade lobster and crab meat stuffing topped with freshly grated Parmesan cheese!!
Here I go making myself hungry again!!
Keep Smokin!!!
Wolf


----------



## addicted 2smoke

entry for 11/16/2014    smoked stl ribs,corn, and taters


----------



## turnersdad

Cold smoked cheddar, swiss or pepper jack with the AMPS. Love it as a snack or some quesadillas with smoked pulled pork.

Mike and Turner.


----------



## themule69

11-16-2014 it has to be a little smoked cheese.













20140328_161744.jpg



__ themule69
__ Mar 28, 2014






Happy smoken.

David


----------



## litterbug

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/content/type/61/id/352594/width/200/height/400[/IMG  

Love me some smoked brisket.


----------



## litterbug

Love me some smoked brisket













IMG_20130601_065518_245.jpg



__ litterbug
__ Nov 15, 2014


----------



## tropics

I am always Thankful for having a wonderful Family and great friends. I like the traditional Turkey Smoked













002.JPG



__ tropics
__ Nov 15, 2014


----------



## bassman

One of my favorite meals is smoked ham.

http://smg.photobucket.com/user/KeithLeiter/media/100_3024.jpg.html


----------



## seenred

Entry for Nov. 16:

Smoked Hot Wings!!













IMG_0354.JPG



__ seenred
__ May 11, 2013






Red


----------



## ibbones

Don't hate me but one of my favorite things to smoke is Turkey Burgers.


----------



## smokering90

11/16

Favorite side, the wife makes an amazing Mac and cheese and we thought what coul make it better... Smoke was the correct answer, put it on the smoker for about 2 hours with the last layer of cheese and bacon, AMAZING


----------



## welshrarebit

Turkey and Hawaiian style spare ribs!












image.jpg



__ welshrarebit
__ Nov 15, 2014


----------



## tom 178

Thanks for the contest Todd!

Missed a day but probably will not from now until 11/22.
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






I really like the smoked chuck roast shepherd’s pie we made. Of course I used an A-MAZE-N TUBE  with the Pitmasters choice pellets.













CSHEPpie.jpg



__ tom 178
__ Nov 15, 2014






P.S. Thanks Rhonda for the order confirmation


----------



## dirtsailor2003

Cold smoked Ahi reverse seared tacos!!!!


----------



## WaterinHoleBrew

For an appetizer....  How bout some snackin sticks !  













image.jpg



__ WaterinHoleBrew
__ Nov 15, 2014


















image.jpg



__ WaterinHoleBrew
__ Nov 15, 2014







Thanks Todd !


----------



## thoseguys26

I enjoy smoking turkey breasts for a killer sandwich meal!













IMG_3089.jpg



__ thoseguys26
__ Mar 21, 2012


----------



## nmaust

Smoked green Chile & bacon mac & cheese.  Roast your favorite green chiles until the skin is black all the way around.  Cover then in plastic wrap on a plate.  Once they are for sweating, pull the skin off and chop the chiles.  You then make a cheese sauce starting by making a roux of melted butter & all purpose flour being careful not to brown the butter.  Then pour in a pint of whole milk.  When the milk starts to bubble, gradually add 2 cups Monterrey Jack while whisking to let it melt.  Add another cup of your favorite shredded cheeses.  I normally use extra sharp cheddar I have smoked using oak along with some of my smoked gouda & jalapeno havarti.  Stir the cheeses until melted and reduce the heat to low.  Cook large macaroni (16 oz.) until soft but not al dente.  Put the macaroni in a large aluminum roasting pan fit for the grill. Pour in the cheese mixture, add the chiles & stir. Fry your bacon of choice in a skillet, chop and stir it in.  Place the roasting pan in the smoker for 45 minutes then top with a mixture of salt & pepper, bread crumbs, parmesan, Monterrey Jack & cheddar.  Serve as a side dish with your favorite meal. Salut.


----------



## biggqwesty

My favourite meal thus far would have to be the pulled pork warp with cracking,  home made apple slaw and a 3 cheese mac and cheese. 
I had maybe 3 lol


----------



## mike w

Hmm smoked corned beef aka pastrami would have to be my most recent favorite












KINDLE_CAMERA_1415115917000.jpg



__ mike w
__ Nov 16, 2014


----------



## pooch897

Smoked walleye













image.jpg



__ pooch897
__ Nov 16, 2014


----------



## tjohnson

*Great Posts
Keep 'Em Coming!*


----------



## squirrel

A Sunday morning breakfast bowl!













IMG_5862_zpsa3adc1a1.jpg



__ squirrel
__ Nov 16, 2014


----------



## bigtrain74

My family absolutely loves my smoked corn casserole with smoked cheddar cheese.

Thanks for running this again Todd. Happy Holidays


----------



## tank

I will go with smoked chocolate ice cream.  Simply cold smoke your chocolate with Todd's items and then make your ice cream with the chocolate.  People think you are crazy until they taste it.


----------



## jarjarchef

Reverse Seared Filet













IMG_3538.JPG



__ jarjarchef
__ Nov 16, 2014


----------



## beefy bill

Armadillo eggs!


----------



## moose350

My favorite is brined Smoked Turkey with Dressing baked with a duck. Best dressing ever!!


----------



## diamondmarco

Easy. Homemade and home smoked bratwurst paired with homemade sauerkraut. Of course a nice German beer would taste great with it.


----------



## driedstick

IMG_20140811_092303254_HDR.jpg



__ driedstick
__ Aug 11, 2014






Smoked summer sausage for the games on the T-Day (Seahawks & 49'rs this yr) GO HAWKS!!!!


----------



## Bearcarver

A slice of my Buckboard Bacon goes good during any meal or get together:

All sliced up:


----------



## dirtsailor2003

image.jpg



__ dirtsailor2003
__ Nov 16, 2014






Smoker fried chicken and Korean BBQ chicken!


----------



## tuttle

i7Df5qMGARu6D78Afpr6TI7TBgiAU2B-BkwcgZUVOeg=s0-d



__ tuttle
__ Nov 16, 2014





I will go with my Bb ribs.


----------



## tom 178

Twice smoked ham.













twice smoked ham.jpg



__ tom 178
__ Nov 16, 2014


----------



## jennio11

Today's randomly selected winner is... @nmaust!!!  Congratulations!

*CONGRATS, you won an AMNPS 5x8 or 12" Tube Smoker, 2# Of Pitmasters Choice Pellets, and a 12"x18" QMAT*

*Everybody who didn't win today... you have another chance starting... NOW! *


----------



## tjohnson

*CONGRATS nmaust!!!*


----------



## squirrel

Tatonka Dusted beef. Just doesn't get any better than that!













IMG_8996.jpg



__ squirrel
__ Nov 16, 2014


----------



## themule69

It is hard to beat a slow smoked brisket. It doesn't matter if it is chopped or sliced.













sliced 2.JPG



__ themule69
__ Nov 5, 2014






Don't forget the mac and cheese loaded with jalapeno peppers and chopped brisket.













plated.JPG



__ themule69
__ Nov 5, 2014


















brisket 3.JPG



__ themule69
__ Nov 4, 2014


















chopped.JPG



__ themule69
__ Nov 5, 2014






Happy smoken.

David


----------



## seenred

Entry for Nov. 17...going with my Garlic Butter Grilled Shrimp...













IMG_0569.JPG



__ seenred
__ May 17, 2014






Another great contest, Todd!  Congrats to the winners!

Red


----------



## colby2178

I do a spatchcock turkey pretty much every year! They are so good smoked and so much quicker than whole in the oven!
http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/content/type/61/id/352944/width/200/height/400[
/IMG]

[GALLERY="media, 352945"][/GALLERY]


----------



## yraen

My favorite Thanksgiving meal is double-smoked ham and smoked mac & cheese.


----------



## tsin

Smoked mac and cheese one of our favs..


----------



## litterbug

Shaved, cherry smoked sirloin tip roast for some awesome Sammie's.


----------



## oldschoolbbq

I love Ribs  , so Ribs for me. . .













IMG_0009.JPG



__ oldschoolbbq
__ Sep 6, 2014


----------



## mab007

The best memories of T-Giving are from Marshmellow topped yams mom used to make!!!


----------



## chezey

Main dish will be pulled pork.


----------



## welshrarebit

Smoked char siu manapuas!!!













image.jpg



__ welshrarebit
__ Nov 16, 2014


















image.jpg



__ welshrarebit
__ Nov 15, 2014


----------



## doohop65

Live smoke turkey. First thanksgiving today and turkey is getting ready for some carving. 













image.jpg



__ doohop65
__ Nov 16, 2014


----------



## tropics

Today Smoked Horseradish Cheddar  ,Pepper  Jack Cheese. Should be just right for Thanks Giving.

Have some Sea Salt in the MES40 still.













011.JPG



__ tropics
__ Nov 16, 2014


















008.JPG



__ tropics
__ Nov 16, 2014


----------



## patg

This year I will be adding my pulled pork to the Thanksgiving feast.  But to not sound like I am playing favorites I love candied sweet potatoes.


----------



## shimsham

The best part of Thanksgiving is tipsy sweet potatoes - contains a hearty amount of whisky.


----------



## justinr373

My favorite addition to the thanksgiving table will be a appetizer of smoked cheese and seasoned smoked pretzels. But hopefully it is cold, so I can cold smoke with my electric smoker, cause I don't have any A-MAZE-N products.


----------



## driedstick

My side item for the 11-17 drawing is













IMG_20140824_163530662_HDR.jpg



__ driedstick
__ Aug 25, 2014


















IMG_20140824_164211247.jpg



__ driedstick
__ Aug 25, 2014


















IMG_20140826_084011104_HDR.jpg



__ driedstick
__ Aug 26, 2014






Yep Snack Sticks - Yummy

Another great contest Todd

DS


----------



## gavin16

My first Thanksgiving with a smoker, looking forward to trying either double smoked ham and/or turkey when I go home for break!


----------



## welshrarebit

driedstick said:


> My side item for the 11-17 drawing is
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IMG_20140824_163530662_HDR.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> __ driedstick
> __ Aug 25, 2014
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IMG_20140824_164211247.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> __ driedstick
> __ Aug 25, 2014
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IMG_20140826_084011104_HDR.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> __ driedstick
> __ Aug 26, 2014
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yep Snack Sticks - Yummy
> 
> Another great contest Todd
> 
> DS



What is that you put on your amnts? I like that idea!


----------



## barnold

In addition to many of the classic side dishes for a Thanksgiving meal, we enjoy a cranberry salad.  Yeah, yeah, I know - cranberry this and that are commonplace, but this one uses things like raspberry jello, walnuts, mandarin oranges to dress it up.  Wonderful!!!


----------



## stephaniene

my favorite is ribs smoked with apple wood mmmmm.


----------



## oldcanalsmoke

I dont have Facebook.

I would say Graufreckle (sp?)  It's egg noodles with sauteed cabbage. Simple, but tasty!!


----------



## pyro4fun

I think my favorite for thanks giving would be the appetizer plate I always go for some smoked salmon and smoked cheese with olives and pickles.












image.jpg



__ pyro4fun
__ Nov 16, 2014





Here is a fresh batch of smoked Salmon I did!


----------



## remmy700p

My Thanksgiving "winner" side dish is my *Carrot Souffle*. 
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






   Even folks who detest carrots love it. My wife and mother-in-law both now request it for their birthday dinners. It's a great alternative to sweet/mashed potatoes and is a guaranteed hit! You can do it family-style in a casserole dish, or you can do it in individual ramekins. I think I'm going to let it finish in the smoker with the turkey this year. 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





If anyone wants the recipe, let me know.













carrot-souffle.jpg



__ remmy700p
__ Nov 16, 2014


----------



## brooksy

11/17 submission is beer can chicken with some smoked potato salad and again some dutch's beans. Love them beans!!


----------



## isitdoneyet

My favorite is Smoked turkey breast, double smoked ham, and smoked stuffed mushrooms for appetizer.


----------



## bill ace 350

Hickory smoked beef summer sausage and Applewood smoked extra sharp cheddar.


----------



## driedstick

Welshrarebit said:


> What is that you put on your amnts? I like that idea!



Muffler clamps keeps it off rack and no more rolling around


----------



## tr kan

One of the better ones was just plain smoked turkey sandwiches . We were getting ready to move.


----------



## smokinvegasbaby

oldschoolbbq said:


> I love Ribs  , so Ribs for me. . .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IMG_0009.JPG
> 
> 
> 
> __ oldschoolbbq
> __ Sep 6, 2014


those ribs look delish oldschool....


----------



## welshrarebit

driedstick said:


> Muffler clamps keeps it off rack and no more rolling around



That's what I thought they were... Great idea!


----------



## eman

My favorite side is Dutch's wicked beans smoked 4 hrs at 235 w/ pit master pellets stir every 30 min.


----------



## bassman

100_0876.jpg



__ bassman
__ Jan 16, 2011






Brisket is always a good choice.


----------



## pc farmer

Bbq nachos


----------



## johngalt

My facebook account is under Brad Green

I'm a huge fan of cranberry sauce (or jelly) on my roasted turkey. One year, my brother made the most amazing (and unhealthy) candied yams EVER. They were so saucy, that after they were all gone (before anything else) we all started pouring the sauce from the pan over our turkey.

It's a side dish that could qualify as a dessert: Candied yam candy sauce. Marshmallows, brown sugar, amish butter. Sounds simple, but in the right amounts it's AMAZING.


----------



## tjohnson

*Oh My!*

*Lots of GREAT entries!!!*


----------



## ibbones

Wow, I am more excited than Todd about this thread.  Lots of ideas for me to try.

I'm still going with Smoked Turkey Burgers.


----------



## WaterinHoleBrew

Beef ribs !












image.jpg



__ WaterinHoleBrew
__ Nov 16, 2014


















image.jpg



__ WaterinHoleBrew
__ Nov 16, 2014


----------



## 1finder

What is one of your FAVORITE Thanksgiving meal ideas?  It could be an appetizer, side dish, main course or dessert.  Let us know or include a pic!

Nothing like smoked turkey... Not quite ready, all most there.












image.jpg



__ 1finder
__ Nov 16, 2014


----------



## smokey mo

With a huge help from my AMS a delightfully tender smoked turkey is a fantastic Thanksgiving treat and traditional meal.  However, the following days make for my favorite yearly treats. With a tender flakey crust there is nothing better than a Smoked Turkey Pot Pie. But it all starts with a perfectly smoked gobbler.


----------



## masonman1345

I don't  have a Facebook account, but I do have a family favorite.

  I call it coonazz casserole. Sorry don't have a pick but now I'm  hungry and may make  some and post later. Anyway here it is.

1. Start  with white rice. Instead of using water use Beef  broth. While the rice is cooking and doing it's own thing move to the next step.

2. Cut up some green onions, Sausage, Red onions and sauté in a skillet with Olive oil until reduced and caramelized. When they get close go ahead and add a small can of Mushrooms into the skillet. Sauté to desired tenderness.

3. After all is done put the rice and sautéed goodies into a casserole dish. Now comes the twist! Add a can of Cream of Chicken and a little more Beef Broth. Cover in the oven for about 45 minutes. Uncover for the last 15 minutes.

Serve and watch the faces around the table.

Thanks for allowing us all to enter your contest. Hope you all will try my recipe and let me know what you think.

Masonman 1345


----------



## appalachian q

Still a newbie and going to try my hand at smoking two turkey's to take to the family gathering this year. My likes are more traditional and the ideal meal would include turkey, ham, sweet potato casserole, smoked Mac and cheese, and my new favorite appetizer which is pork shots!


----------



## thechuck

Just smoked 3 turkeys by request... but my favorite Thanksgiving meal ideas usually involve the leftovers and seeing what I can make from those. Smoked Turkey Quesadilla's anybody?


----------



## smokinvegasbaby

TJohnson said:


> *Oh My!*
> 
> *Lots of GREAT entries!!!*


how do you post to this thread.  I just posted something but I think I posted it in the wrong place.....:o(


----------



## smokinvegasbaby

I like to include something special that is a welcome addition to my Thanksgiving table.  So Crispy Chicken Roulades is my "go to something extra" for Thanksgiving. My Crispy Chicken Roulades are stuffed with fresh spinach, Wild Rice from Minnesota, brown rice, asparagus, sautéed sweet onions, roasted garlic and the filing is simmered with a splash of Sweet Marsala Wine.  Then they are rolled in deliciously spiced Panko bread crumbs and fried to golden crunchy goodness! 













finished chicken roulades done (2).JPG



__ smokinvegasbaby
__ Nov 16, 2014






here's my bird from last year......will do the same this year!













1463063_10151810075673479_1753752756_n.jpg



__ smokinvegasbaby
__ Nov 16, 2014


----------



## smokering90

image.jpg



__ smokering90
__ Nov 17, 2014







Can't go wrong with some pork butts for PP sammies


----------



## mike w

KINDLE_CAMERA_1412589200000.jpg



__ mike w
__ Oct 25, 2014






Ham!


----------



## tank

Smoked wings here.


----------



## jarjarchef

Double smoked ham here to start.


----------



## beefy bill

Smoked catfish!


----------



## wolfman1955

I am going with cheese!!! Any kind will do as long as it's smoke with Apple or Pecan!!
Keep Smokin!!!
Wolf


----------



## addicted 2smoke

Smoked ribs,taters, and beans. Wow getting hungry.


----------



## Bearcarver

The Bear's favorite Holiday meal for the family will always be a nice Smoked Prime Rib.




With Roasted Red Taters, Sweet Taters, and Corn as the main sides:


----------



## dirtsailor2003

Mini-ZA Pizza!!!













14517291371_25b2670e63_b.jpg



__ dirtsailor2003
__ Nov 17, 2014


----------



## rgautheir20420

Gonna have to be a bunch of smoked sausage!!!













20141005_203850.jpg



__ rgautheir20420
__ Oct 5, 2014


















20141117_004507.jpg



__ rgautheir20420
__ Nov 17, 2014


















20140922_071938.jpg



__ rgautheir20420
__ Sep 22, 2014


----------



## oldschoolbbq

Trouit Farm and Cheese 022.JPG



__ oldschoolbbq
__ Oct 5, 2012





 I like smoked Cheese


----------



## tean94

One of my favorite Thanksgiving ideas is an appetizer, my awesome Deviled Eggs!  The secret ingredient is Balsamic Vinegar.  I know, it sounds strange, but they are SO good!


----------



## bill ace 350

Cheese and salt.













20141115_132646.jpg



__ bill ace 350
__ Nov 17, 2014


----------



## cebingham3

Leftover turkey sandwiches, whether they are smoked or fried birds, those sandwiches are the best.


----------



## BandCollector

New England Classic...Creamed Onions!!!


----------



## thechuck

Double Smoked Honey Chipotle Spiral Ham!


----------



## flyweed

_What is one of your FAVORITE Thanksgiving meal ideas?  It could be an appetizer, side dish, main course or dessert.  Let us know or include a pic!_

_I like a deep fried turkey, home made stuffing with a TON of extra giblets in it...and of course home made pumpkin pie.  Sounds about perfect to me._

_Dan_


----------



## squirrel

I feel some fatty love heading our way...













900x900px-LL-f039cb7d_IMG_1841.jpeg



__ squirrel
__ Nov 17, 2014


















900x900px-LL-53bbc581_IMG_7793.jpg



__ squirrel
__ Nov 17, 2014


















900x900px-LL-28544d6d_IMG_7791.jpg



__ squirrel
__ Nov 17, 2014


----------



## so ms smoker

This year will be smoked turkey breast with cornbread dressing, potato salad , and green bean casserole.

   Mike


----------



## aquaduck

Smoked Turkey, sides and early morning Bloody Mary's!


----------



## sladerummel

Smoked Turkey and Ham using Pop's Curing Brine. Smoked cheesy hash browns. Smoked deviled eggs.


----------



## oldschoolbbq

I borrowed this pic , but . . .   













IMG_0038.JPG



__ bigtrain74
__ Nov 17, 2014





   Pineapple - Upside - down  Cake


----------



## jennio11

Congratulations to @TheChuck  for being today's winner!!!

Start posting again... you might be next!


----------



## bigtrain74

oldschoolbbq said:


> I borrowed this pic , but . . .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IMG_0038.JPG
> 
> 
> 
> __ bigtrain74
> __ Nov 17, 2014
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pineapple - Upside - down  Cake


It's ok... I let you take it!


----------



## brooksy

Smoked prime rib, au gratin potato and steamed broccoli. That is what I'll be having for this thanksgiving.


----------



## squirrel

A favorite holiday appetizer, even with the kiddies, is deviled duck eggs with Mad Hunky faux cavier pearls.













img_3358.jpg



__ squirrel
__ Nov 17, 2014


----------



## driedstick

Congrats to "TheChuck" 

Now to enter again.!!!! 

DS


----------



## tsin

This year it will be traditional turkey with dressing and smoked mac and cheese


----------



## driedstick

IMG_20140727_103612987.jpg



__ driedstick
__ Nov 17, 2014





Smoked peppercorns













IMG_20140801_182949024.jpg



__ driedstick
__ Nov 17, 2014






Smoked salt


----------



## loock28

I would have to say smoked cheese and snack sticks are by far my favorite


----------



## smokering90

Not a smoked treat but something we always have, a block of cream cheese with jalapeño pepper jelly over top of it with trisquit crackers


----------



## 1finder

Fresh baked bread with some smoked butter












image.jpg



__ 1finder
__ Nov 17, 2014


----------



## daricksta

1073203.jpg



__ daricksta
__ Nov 17, 2014






My wife cooks her Thanksgiving turkey upside down and it is the most moist and flavorful turkey she's ever made. She slathers the outside with mayo and or butter and adds aeromatics to the cavity like fresh sage, thyme, garlic, and other stuff I can't remember. She won't let me inject liquids into the turkey since this is HER turkey.

This year she'll be using her new ThermoPop to check the IT and I'm going to use my Maverick Laser Surface Thermometer to measure the actual oven temp.


----------



## tjohnson

*CONGRATS to TheChuck*

*Winner of today's drawing*

*THX!*

*Todd*


----------



## unclebubbas bbq

Oh your gonna give it back?


----------



## thechuck

TJohnson said:


> *CONGRATS to TheChuck*​*Winner of today's drawing*​ ​ ​*THX!*​ ​ ​*Todd*​


This is awesome! Thanks Todd!!


----------



## wolfman1955

5 Cheese au gratin potatoes fixed on the smoker. 4 different smoked Cheddars and Velveeta to make it creamy.
Keep Smokin!!!
Wolf


----------



## mike w

Home made pumpkin pie. Not canned pumpkin either.


----------



## seenred

One of my favorite sides:  Grilled fresh corn on the cob!

Red


----------



## smokinvegasbaby

TheChuck said:


> This is awesome! Thanks Todd!!


Congrats TheChuck on your win today!

Be blessed and have a great holiday season.

Josie aka SmokinVegasBaby


----------



## jarjarchef

Reverse Seared Ribeye Steaks


----------



## themule69

Reverse seared Tri-Tip.It is melt in your mouth goodness! Add Pitmasters dust and it takes it to the next level.













tip 15.JPG



__ themule69
__ Sep 10, 2013


















tip 16.JPG



__ themule69
__ Sep 10, 2013


















tip 12.JPG



__ themule69
__ Sep 10, 2013


















tip 10.JPG



__ themule69
__ Sep 10, 2013


















tip 5.JPG



__ themule69
__ Sep 10, 2013


















tip 3.JPG



__ themule69
__ Sep 10, 2013






Happy smoken.

David


----------



## tropics

Chestnuts Roasted over a Charcoal













004.JPG



__ tropics
__ Nov 17, 2014


















005.JPG



__ tropics
__ Nov 17, 2014






We love these in our home


----------



## dirtsailor2003

How about some cold smoked apple wood tater salad!













13536876974_9532c9763d_b.jpg



__ dirtsailor2003
__ Nov 17, 2014


----------



## jaez

How about a pulled turkey sammich?  

Mix some gravy in with the pulled turkey, spread some cranberry sauce on the bun... maybe this is more of a leftovers creation.

I always make a crock pot full of mulled wine though for the holidays.  Pour some cheap red wine in the crock, add some fruit and spices, and simmer.  It's a great drink while outside in the cold tending to the smoker =)


----------



## moose350

Our family always has our version of deviled eggs. Egg yolks,butter and vinegar. The first time my wife ate them she thought they were ruined and did not want to hurt my Mothers feelings I caught her trying to hide the ones she had on her plate. Until then I thought everyone made them this way. My mother is from Delhi, Louisiana this may be a local thing there. I have never seen them other than at her house.


----------



## bbqbrett

A new (to me) side that I have really enjoyed is smoked hard boiled eggs!


----------



## yraen

Homemade rolls.  Gotta love them.


----------



## oldcanalsmoke

Fresh made Polish sausage.


----------



## chezey

Smoked turkey legs and homemade stuffing.


----------



## Bearcarver

*How 'Bout Some Beef Dino Rib Bones!!*





Bear's First Helping:


----------



## tr kan

Gotta be smoked spare ribs.


----------



## pc farmer

Ham is great on turkey day.













adamphone391_zps303d7c57.jpg



__ pc farmer
__ Nov 17, 2014


----------



## appalachian q

Ground turkey fattie stuffed with cranberry and apple chutney and stuffing with some feta cheese; wrapped in pig bacon of course!


----------



## litterbug

I've never had it smoked, but you can't go wrong with a bunch of yeast rolls. Gotta have enough for leftovers if that's possible.


----------



## gavin16

Thanksgiving also is just after rifle season for white tail back home... So that typically also means jerky time!! Lots of jerky and deer steak to pre game before Turkey Day.


----------



## welshrarebit

Okinawian sweet potato pie with haupia!

Perhaps some mango chipotle bbqed  spare ribs...













image.jpg



__ welshrarebit
__ Nov 17, 2014


----------



## addicted 2smoke

Gotta be ribs,taters,and beans.


----------



## 5oclocksomewher

Smoked turkey on the chargriller.













image.jpg



__ 5oclocksomewher
__ May 5, 2014


















image.jpg



__ 5oclocksomewher
__ May 5, 2014


















image.jpg



__ 5oclocksomewher
__ May 5, 2014


















image.jpg



__ 5oclocksomewher
__ May 5, 2014


----------



## smokinvegasbaby

5oclocksomewher said:


> Smoked turkey on the chargriller.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> image.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> __ 5oclocksomewher
> __ May 5, 2014
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> image.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> __ 5oclocksomewher
> __ May 5, 2014
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> image.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> __ 5oclocksomewher
> __ May 5, 2014
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> image.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> __ 5oclocksomewher
> __ May 5, 2014


Your bird looks amazing AND your boxer is beautiful!


----------



## biscuit32533

My favorite is Sweet Potato Casserole that my wife makes its so smooth even one of the fellows at work refers to it as Sweet Potato Ice Cream

Sent from my T100TAF using Tapatalk


----------



## ibbones

Just smoking a couple of chickens tomorrow gearing up for the turkey next week.


----------



## ibbones

beefy bill said:


> Smoked catfish!


Bill...how do you do the catfish?   I have some filets in the freezer that I have been waiting for a different way to do them.


----------



## beefy bill

Open up the filet skin down on the grate at 230 deg.with oak chips and put a glob of butter and a little sprinkle of lemon pepper and sea salt and smoke em. They're small in jersey (out of any waters I'd eat them from anyway) so they don't take long. When it slides off the bone I take em out.


----------



## ibbones

beefy bill said:


> Open up the filet skin down on the grate at 230 deg.with oak chips and put a glob of butter and a little sprinkle of lemon pepper and sea salt and smoke em. They're small in jersey (out of any waters I'd eat them from anyway) so they don't take long. When it slides off the bone I take em out.


Thank you.  I am smoking a couple of chickens tomorrow and I might throw a few filets on as well. Sounds good.


----------



## masonman1345

Another favorite of Thanksgiving is Smoked ham sandwiches and cold beer the day after and the day after and the day after and the, we'll you get the point. Happy turkey day to all.


----------



## masonman1345

Awesome smoke color on the bird. Looks like a deep rich smoke.


----------



## masonman1345

:yahoo:





Bearcarver said:


> *How 'Bout Some Beef Dino Rib Bones!!*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bear's First Helping:


:yahoo:


----------



## masonman1345

masonman1345 said:


> :yahoo:
> :yahoo:


----------



## WaterinHoleBrew

Smoked salmon is a fam fav !  













image.jpg



__ WaterinHoleBrew
__ Nov 17, 2014


















image.jpg



__ WaterinHoleBrew
__ Nov 17, 2014


----------



## joshc

Smoked turkey with potato rolls, mashed potatoes and gravy :)


----------



## pyro4fun

I'll have to go with Kaluha candied yams! Great way to make sweet potatoes!


----------



## welshrarebit

Sorry I couldn't resist...

How about some iguana for Thanksgiving dinner!?!













003.JPG



__ welshrarebit
__ Oct 6, 2014


----------



## tropics

Lets not forget to start the day with some, home made Canadian Bacon













003.JPG



__ tropics
__ Nov 18, 2014


----------



## tank

Smoked Turkey is one of the best ways to eat the bird.


----------



## beefy bill

Apple cider brined pork loin..


----------



## beefy bill

Welshrarebit said:


> Sorry I couldn't resist...
> 
> How about some iguana for Thanksgiving dinner!?!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 003.JPG
> 
> 
> 
> __ welshrarebit
> __ Oct 6, 2014



Where's that tail? I always thought that would be awesome smoked!


----------



## beefy bill

Apple cider brined pork loin..


----------



## beefy bill

Squirrel said:


> I feel some fatty love heading our way...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 900x900px-LL-f039cb7d_IMG_1841.jpeg
> 
> 
> 
> __ squirrel
> __ Nov 17, 2014
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 900x900px-LL-53bbc581_IMG_7793.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> __ squirrel
> __ Nov 17, 2014
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 900x900px-LL-28544d6d_IMG_7791.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> __ squirrel
> __ Nov 17, 2014



Damn..looks too good to eat!


----------



## bassman

How about some smoked chicken legs?













100_3309.jpg



__ bassman
__ Nov 18, 2014


















100_3310.jpg



__ bassman
__ Nov 18, 2014


















100_3311.jpg



__ bassman
__ Nov 18, 2014


















100_3312.jpg



__ bassman
__ Nov 18, 2014


----------



## pit of despair

Smoked duck!













IMG_20131128_112308_711.jpg



__ pit of despair
__ Dec 12, 2013


----------



## link

_What is one of your FAVORITE Thanksgiving meal ideas?  It could be an appetizer, side dish, main course or dessert.  Let us know or include a pic!_

_Now that the temps are cool (actually damn cold in Mi)  I am planning on a nice platter of smoked cheese. You can see my Farmers Cheese melted just a bit as it was over a hot spot I did not catch._

_  _












20141030_184503.jpg



__ link
__ Nov 18, 2014


















20141030_212102.jpg



__ link
__ Nov 18, 2014


----------



## tropics

Maybe a little Cheese Cake for desert













014.JPG



__ tropics
__ Nov 18, 2014


----------



## pc farmer

Gotta have rolls for turkey day.













adamphone381_zpsc16af8e9.jpg



__ pc farmer
__ Nov 18, 2014


----------



## radioguy

*Maple Smoked Bacon*













Toms First BACON 1111141523a.jpg



__ radioguy
__ Nov 11, 2014


----------



## tim haywood

Gotta have some gooood stuffing for thanksgiving.  Gonna try a smoked turkey for the first time this weekend as a trail run :)


----------



## Bearcarver

*Let's not forget Mrs Bear's Raspberry Chiffon Pie!!!*













Photo0591a.JPG



__ canadiannewbie
__ Oct 26, 2011






Cut first slice and serve to nearest Bearcarver:













Photo0592a.JPG



__ canadiannewbie
__ Oct 26, 2011


----------



## ironhorse07

Gotta have smoked turkey and some burgundy mushrooms.


----------



## daricksta

My favorite side dish of all time: candied yams.













yams.jpg



__ daricksta
__ Nov 18, 2014


----------



## BandCollector

This poor guy ended up falling into the red hot charcoal coals when I attempted to remove him from my drum smoker.

Believe me, there was a lot of cursing, sputtering, watering eyes, and burnt fingers...I called him "The Fire Walker".

Looks more like a tattered HOBO,  but he tasted Great!













DSCN0803.JPG



__ BandCollector
__ Nov 18, 2014






Happy Thanksgiving everyone!!!

John


----------



## smokinvegasbaby

tropics said:


> Maybe a little Cheese Cake for desert
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 014.JPG
> 
> 
> 
> __ tropics
> __ Nov 18, 2014


your cheesecake looks delish.  I love the platter also (I live in Vegas that's why lol)


----------



## squirrel

How about a tri-tip wrap with mango and black bean salsa!













IMG_1341-1.jpg



__ squirrel
__ Nov 18, 2014


----------



## smokinvegasbaby

Bearcarver said:


> *Let's not forget Mrs Bear's Raspberry Chiffon Pie!!!*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Photo0591a.JPG
> 
> 
> 
> __ canadiannewbie
> __ Oct 26, 2011
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cut first slice and serve to nearest Bearcarver:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Photo0592a.JPG
> 
> 
> 
> __ canadiannewbie
> __ Oct 26, 2011


Good Morning Bear

Mrs. Bear's pie looks delicious and it is so beautifully decorated. I love anything made with raspberries.  Please tell Mrs. B to send me a piece :o)

Josie


----------



## smokinvegasbaby

Squirrel said:


> How about a tri-tip wrap with mango and black bean salsa!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IMG_1341-1.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> __ squirrel
> __ Nov 18, 2014


YUM............looks delish!


----------



## confederateknowhow

Smoked cheesy hashbrown casserole.


----------



## oldschoolbbq

I love my Butt . . .  













Betty 004.JPG



__ oldschoolbbq
__ Nov 1, 2012


----------



## tropics

Bread Pudding as a back up desert.













002.JPG



__ tropics
__ Nov 18, 2014






Out of the oven













004.JPG



__ tropics
__ Nov 18, 2014


----------



## jpriceut

Ribs with green beans and grilled corn. Yum













IMG_1949.JPG



__ jpriceut
__ Nov 18, 2014


----------



## dirtsailor2003

My dogs are voting for ribeye steaks!













8920223398_99e232a6b4_h.jpg



__ dirtsailor2003
__ Nov 18, 2014


----------



## welshrarebit

beefy bill said:


> Where's that tail? I always thought that would be awesome smoked!



One tail coming up...

.













004.JPG



__ welshrarebit
__ Oct 6, 2014


----------



## tsin

nothing fancy here just smoked mac and cheese..


----------



## wolfman1955

Ok not my favorite but everyone else in the family thinks it's special! Smoked pecan brittle. Made just like peanut brittle only with pecan smoked pecans!
Keep smokin!!!
Wolf


----------



## beefy bill

Welshrarebit said:


> One tail coming up...
> 
> .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 004.JPG
> 
> 
> 
> __ welshrarebit
> __ Oct 6, 2014



Oh man that looks good! I almost cooked my iguana...He looked so tasty...but he croaked on me. They're hard to take care of in a cold climate..


----------



## pokernut

It is, and will always be my Smoke Ring Fatty.













2012-09-13232729.jpg



__ pokernut
__ Oct 10, 2012


----------



## JckDanls 07

thinking beer can chicken's













S. FL. Gathering 2012 020.JPG



__ JckDanls 07
__ Nov 28, 2012


----------



## beefy bill

JckDanls 07 said:


> thinking beer can chicken's
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> S. FL. Gathering 2012 020.JPG
> 
> 
> 
> __ JckDanls 07
> __ Nov 28, 2012


waiting for them to start dancing or fighting!


----------



## johnv656

Some nice venison steak


----------



## chezey

Cured pork loin.


----------



## themule69

How about a smoked potato













cb and loin.JPG



__ themule69
__ Oct 12, 2014


















potatoes.JPG



__ themule69
__ Oct 13, 2014






Happy smoken.

David


----------



## aceoky

Smoked Tater Salad sure is holiday good!


----------



## jarjarchef

Smoked pork belly with a sweet corn pudding and a carmalized onion whiskey BBQ Sauce.


----------



## masonman1345

My family being from down in Southeast Texas likes a good smoked Turducken. For those who is going what the ........ it is a chicken stuck into a duck the stuck into a turkey. A little bit of everything for everyone around the table.













turduckin.jpg



__ masonman1345
__ Nov 18, 2014


----------



## masonman1345

I almost forgot, need a big bowl of coonazz  potato salad. Made the same way as regular potato salad mayonaise only and vinegar to taste.













salad.jpg



__ masonman1345
__ Nov 18, 2014


----------



## driedstick

IMG_20141101_200228328.jpg



__ driedstick
__ Nov 2, 2014


















IMG_20141101_200408511.jpg



__ driedstick
__ Nov 2, 2014






Brats and Sauerkraut - OH YA!!!!!


----------



## smokinvegasbaby

driedstick said:


> IMG_20141101_200228328.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> __ driedstick
> __ Nov 2, 2014
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IMG_20141101_200408511.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> __ driedstick
> __ Nov 2, 2014
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Brats and Sauerkraut - OH YA!!!!!


those looks delish DS.  what type of casing did you use for these??


----------



## charcoal junkie

We always have cheesy cream corn.


----------



## seenred

Did I miss today's winner??

Anyway, my entry for Nov. 19:  

Spare ribs, tater wedges, and baked beans!













IMG_0465.JPG



__ seenred
__ Mar 8, 2014






Red


----------



## driedstick

SeenRed said:


> Did I miss today's winner??
> 
> Anyway, my entry for Nov. 19:
> 
> Spare ribs, tater wedges, and baked beans!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IMG_0465.JPG
> 
> 
> 
> __ seenred
> __ Mar 8, 2014
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Red


I did not see the winner today either Todd Must be very busy selling his great items for x-mas gifts 

DS


----------



## driedstick

SmokinVegasBaby said:


> those looks delish DS.  what type of casing did you use for these??


SVB - I cheated on these they were store bought i know I know =


----------



## pooch897

Favorite side gotta be twice baked potatoes


----------



## yraen

I do miss the gravy that we always had when I went out to my Aunt's in the country.  That was a food group all on it's own.


----------



## welshrarebit

driedstick said:


> I did not see the winner today either Todd Must be very busy selling his great items for x-mas gifts
> 
> DS



Todd's busy mailing a box to me! What are the odds of me winning the first day of the summer drawing and the first day of the winter drawing? :)

Kurobuta pork chops...













image.jpg



__ welshrarebit
__ Nov 18, 2014


----------



## pc farmer

Welshrarebit said:


> Todd's busy mailing a box to me! What are the odds of me winning the first day of the summer drawing and the first day of the winter drawing?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I smell something fishy.    Ha


----------



## WaterinHoleBrew

Love me some 1 1/4" cut ribeye steaks, reverse seared !  













image.jpg



__ WaterinHoleBrew
__ Nov 18, 2014


















image.jpg



__ WaterinHoleBrew
__ Nov 18, 2014


----------



## dirtsailor2003

Meatloaf Beetloaf Awful Meat loaf!!













image.jpg



__ dirtsailor2003
__ Nov 18, 2014


----------



## bgcorn

Apple cider brined turkey then smoked with apple wood absolutly delisious!!!


----------



## 1finder

Some baby backs for appetizers, couple bones each. Rubbed, smoked w/apple & pecan, no foil, no sauce. Homemade and it's served on the side if wanted, both ketchup based and mustard based. The mustard is a great dipping sauce for smoked sausages also.












image.jpg



__ 1finder
__ Nov 18, 2014


----------



## brooksy

Smoked meatloaf, mashed taters and steamed broccoli!! Comfort on a plate.


----------



## addicted 2smoke

New fav. is now smoked shrimp.


----------



## pit of despair

Maybe a smoked fattie













Close-up.jpg



__ pit of despair
__ Jun 19, 2011


----------



## squirrel

Homemade croissants always go well with Thanksgiving Dinner!













IMG_7803.jpg



__ squirrel
__ Nov 19, 2014


----------



## link

_What is one of your FAVORITE Thanksgiving meal ideas?  It could be an appetizer, side dish, main course or dessert.  Let us know or include a pic!_

_I am thinking I am going to try and make bears desert as it looks great._


----------



## bassman

Smoked elk roast.













100_2522.jpg



__ bassman
__ Nov 19, 2014


















100_2786.jpg



__ bassman
__ Nov 19, 2014


















100_2787.jpg



__ bassman
__ Nov 19, 2014


----------



## beefy bill

Definitely putting at least one of these on the table....













20141031_204934.jpg



__ beefy bill
__ Nov 19, 2014


----------



## ironhorse07

Definitely going to make some smoked jalapeño Mac and cheese. Smoked with pitmaster's choice of course.


----------



## mfreel

I don't know why I didn't see this thread earlier.  My suggestion for a Thanksgiving dish would be some smoked mac n cheese for a side dish.  I have plenty of smoked cheese to use, but I'd try to do it in the smoker.  Here's the deal.  I couldn't smoke my cheese without the AMNPS.  It's my smoke source for all of my cooking.  Shameless plug for Todd.


----------



## Bearcarver

link said:


> _What is one of your FAVORITE Thanksgiving meal ideas?  It could be an appetizer, side dish, main course or dessert.  Let us know or include a pic!_
> 
> _I am thinking I am going to try and make bears desert as it looks great._


You'll love that Pie, Link!!!

That's the dessert I always request on Father's Day, My Birthday, and any other holiday I can get away with requesting it.

Here's the link if anybody wants it:

*Raspberry Chiffon Pie (Mrs Bear's Recipe)  *

Thanks Link!!

Bear


----------



## dirtsailor2003

Bacon wrapped turkey breast tenderloins and cheesy camp taters!













8385569560_be2a161db1_b.jpg



__ dirtsailor2003
__ Nov 19, 2014


----------



## Bearcarver

Bacon-on-A-Stick cured & smoked Pork Spare Ribs:

Step by Step------>>>   *Bacon-On-A-Stick    *  






Bear's first helping:


----------



## WaterinHoleBrew

Our fam likes kabobs !













image.jpg



__ WaterinHoleBrew
__ Nov 19, 2014


















image.jpg



__ WaterinHoleBrew
__ Nov 19, 2014


----------



## confederateknowhow

Jalapeno Cheddar Grits


----------



## tank

You can't go wrong with smoked cheese.


----------



## masonman1345

Got to have some Smoked Baked Beans with Smoked Bacon on top. Yum!!!!
	

	
	
		
		



		
			


















beans.jpg



__ masonman1345
__ Nov 19, 2014


----------



## jcj112562

I adore corn pudding, made with Cope's dried sweet corn.  This is a PA Dutch thing, so a lot of folks have never had it.

John


----------



## BandCollector

Another great substitute is Smoked Pheasant...Yum!













DSCN0802.JPG



__ BandCollector
__ Nov 19, 2014


----------



## tropics

Side dish of pickles with pickled tomatoes


----------



## link

Growing up when at my Grandmas house we would make a Bologna and Pickle combination for sandwiches. Just run both through a grinder and combine. It was awesome. I think I am going to try this this year.

Also as a tradition from my wifes grandma we get a small group together and make Prerogie every year. It is a day long event and we make usually around 5 to 6 hundred of them. 

So that is coming up as well.


----------



## joshc

French bread dipped in smoked cheddar fondue. It's unreal.


----------



## markb2

Just a simple sandwich of cold turkey and sliced radishes on sour dough bread,  Yum


----------



## nrdk

Cowboy beans are an awesome, updated side to have in place of baked beans


----------



## smokinvegasbaby

driedstick said:


> SVB - I cheated on these they were store bought i know I know =


ha-ha no  "penalty box" DS they still look delish.


----------



## masonman1345

How do you make Cowboy Beans?


----------



## mab007

Smoked turkey of course!


----------



## aquaduck

The whole deal of Turkey and all the family.

Got you liked on Facebook. Thanks for running the contest!


----------



## ryno21

Stuffed and smoked jalapeños!












image.jpg



__ ryno21
__ Nov 19, 2014


----------



## welshrarebit

Tuna burger sliders...













image.jpg



__ welshrarebit
__ Nov 19, 2014






Lobster furikake tempura...













image.jpg



__ welshrarebit
__ Nov 19, 2014






Gotta have some appetizers!


----------



## appalachian q

Country ham and yeast rolls.


----------



## humdinger

Using smoked pecans and smoked butter in pecan pie!


----------



## chef jimmyj

By far my favorite smoke is...10 Pounds of Prime Rib Roast!!!...JJ













125.JPG



__ chef jimmyj
__ Apr 24, 2013
__ 1


----------



## tropics

Smoked Fish Spread as an App.

ingredients

6-8 ounces smoked fish, picked over for stray bones then finely chop. I used Porgies
8 oz cream cheese
1/2 tsp Mustard Powder
2 Heaping Tbspn mayo ( Helmans)
1 1/2 Rounded Tbspn sour cream
1 Tbspn Capers Chopped & (Drained)
1/2 tspn fresh Dill Chopped
Salt and freshly ground black pepper to taste

Soften cream cheese with in all the other ingredients except the fish,add fish after every thing is smooth. Refrigerate for a few hours serve with your
favorite cracker.


----------



## jennio11

Sorry for today's late winner... today's winner is @masonman1345!!!!
 

START ENTERING AGAIN NOW!


----------



## squirrel

After Thanksgiving dinner, then after a nap, a bowl of homemade sea salt caramel ice cream and a cup of coffee hits the spot!













IMG_8949.jpg



__ squirrel
__ Nov 19, 2014


----------



## link

Man people are posting so many good things it is making me rethink my Thanksgiving menu.

After Chef Jimmy's post I am now thinking about Doing a Prime Rib.


----------



## masonman1345

WOW!!!!!!!! I never win anything. That is awesome. Now what do I do?


----------



## nrdk

masonman1345 said:


> How do you make Cowboy Beans?


Congratulations on winning! I'll toss in a recipe to make it an even better day for ya :) Decided to throw together a thread so it would be searchable/shareable for all. 

Cowboy Beans


----------



## nrdk

Going to put in a recommendation for spinach dip, perfect to match it up with some day old jimmy johns bread.


----------



## shelterit

Smoked Turkey


----------



## masonman1345

chicken 003.JPG



__ masonman1345
__ Jan 20, 2011






How about 1 sexy Chicken. Done on my small old smokey.


----------



## dirtsailor2003

A big ol helping of smoked hatch chile and pork Pazole!













8092551439_953f9e4f2c_b.jpg



__ dirtsailor2003
__ Nov 19, 2014


















8092600083_4be1d9c79d_b.jpg



__ dirtsailor2003
__ Nov 19, 2014


















8092551219_1fac9d3a29_b.jpg



__ dirtsailor2003
__ Nov 19, 2014


----------



## themule69

masonman1345 said:


> WOW!!!!!!!! I never win anything. That is awesome. Now what do I do?


You send them my address 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





.

Happy smoken.

David


----------



## themule69

I am thinking cured Cornish Hens in the MES 40 with pitmaster blend in the AMNPS.













mes 16.JPG



__ themule69
__ May 21, 2013


















mes 20.JPG



__ themule69
__ May 21, 2013






A full smoker is a happy smoker.

Happy smoken.

David


----------



## driedstick

PORK CANDY!!! 













IMG_20140119_152833_323.jpg



__ driedstick
__ Jan 21, 2014


















IMG_20140119_152847_486.jpg



__ driedstick
__ Jan 21, 2014


















IMG_20140118_180646_903.jpg



__ driedstick
__ Jan 21, 2014


















IMG_20140118_180657_699.jpg



__ driedstick
__ Jan 21, 2014


----------



## bassman

There are sure a lot of great looking dishes in this thread!


----------



## tr kan

To go along with that bird, some smoked oyster dressing.


----------



## chezey

Going to smoke some turkey breasts for Turkey Pastrami.


----------



## duffman

My Father In-Laws stuffing was the best. This will be out First thanksgiving with out it.


----------



## JckDanls 07

Wings on the Kettle.jpeg



__ JckDanls 07
__ Jan 21, 2014







need I say anymore ??


----------



## yraen

Candied yams anyone?


----------



## masonman1345

got it.


----------



## whiteout

Sausage Stuffing

1 stick butter
3 cups diced onions
3 cups diced celery
3 cups sliced breakfast sausage
25 slices white and wheat bread
1 1/2 teaspoons poultry seasoning
1 1/2 teaspoons black pepper
1 teaspoon salt
3 1/2 cups turkey stock

This stuffing is super easy to make and a serious crowd pleaser every year.
 

Haven't had my smoker long enough to smoke something for thanksgiving, so this may change after i smoke a turkey this year.

Would love to have an A-MAZE-N Product to help get the job done.


----------



## seenred

Mrs. Red's version of my mother's recipe for Giblet Gravy...slathered over potatoes, dressing, the turkey...mmm!!

Red


----------



## brooksy

How bout an app of homemade summer sausage and smoked cheese on crackers with homemade mustard!!


----------



## pooch897

Bacon wrapped kielbasa Pieces coated in a bbq rub heavier in brown sugar than normal.  I always did these in the oven but this year I'm going to try them in the smoker since I bought one recently wish me luck!!


----------



## oldschoolbbq

IMG_0004 - Copy.JPG



__ oldschoolbbq
__ Sep 6, 2014





 I gotta say Ribs and Brisket...


----------



## 1finder

Looking forward to my aunts sausage stuffing and a nice helping of candied yams. Then a stop over to the out-laws for another great sausage stuffing, lucky me!!


----------



## crankybuzzard

image.jpg



__ crankybuzzard
__ Nov 19, 2014





Cold smoked salmon for my father's side of the family.   Smoked with apple pellets in the amazen pellet smoker. 

No picture yet, but I'll make 20 pounds of smoked venison sausage for the wife's side of the family this Saturday.


----------



## welshrarebit

Prime bone in rib eyes....













image.jpg



__ welshrarebit
__ Nov 19, 2014


----------



## charcoal junkie

Smoked Brussel sprouts with garlic and bacon.


----------



## gavin16

It's been too long since i've cooked up some ribs... Might not be a Thanksgiving meal but it will be done during break.  With some twice smoked taters. :) 













20140901_182544.jpg



__ gavin16
__ Sep 1, 2014


















20140901_172306.jpg



__ gavin16
__ Sep 1, 2014


----------



## bbqbrett

image.jpg



__ bbqbrett
__ Nov 19, 2014





Got to say for snacks while watching some Thanksgiving football need to have some smoked almonds.


----------



## tjohnson

*WOW*

*Great Posts!!!*


----------



## tsin

conventional oven baked turkey and smoked mac and cheese.


----------



## wimpy69

Along with my wife's garden herb stuffing this year I'll be making a smoked pork stuffing and my daughter's favorite grilled pineapple stuffing.


----------



## jarjarchef

Pulled Pork Stuffed Potato


----------



## whitley55

Ground Turkey with dressing and cranberry sauce Fattie.


----------



## aceoky

Smoked Baked Beans are awesome (big hit)

Sorry NO Facebook here though


----------



## fendrbluz

pulled pork with cole slaw and tater salad


----------



## rifleman1775

Traditional Thanksgiving dishes for me. Homemade pecan pie, yum yum sweet potatoes topped with pecans


----------



## WaterinHoleBrew

Good ole Pulled Pork !  













image.jpg



__ WaterinHoleBrew
__ Nov 19, 2014


















image.jpg



__ WaterinHoleBrew
__ Nov 19, 2014


----------



## ibbones

TR Kan said:


> To go along with that bird, some smoked oyster dressing.


Wow, I didn't think anyone ate that but our family.  We grew up with oyster dressing.  Yum yum.


----------



## demosthenes9

Smoked Turkey of course.


----------



## stovebolt

One of my favorite dishes is smoked shrimp with butter and Creole seasoning.

Chuck


----------



## addicted 2smoke

New fav. smoked shrimp.


----------



## wimpy69

Now my smokers back up an running, a 15# bird will be smoked with sugar maple and some hickory. This with my wifes oven bird should do 35 people.


----------



## tropics

Every thing looks awesome


----------



## aceoky

Pumpkin Pie with a bunch of real whipped cream on top!!!!


----------



## tank

Rib Roast is still one of the best.


----------



## pit of despair

How 'bout a big batch of Dutch's Wicked baked beans!


----------



## wolfman1955

Home made noodles with the drippings from a smoked turkey mixed into the broth!!
YUM YUM
Keep Smokin!!!
Wolf


----------



## link

ibbones said:


> Wow, I didn't think anyone ate that but our family.  We grew up with oyster dressing.  Yum yum.


Would love a recipe for Oyster dressing if you want to share.


----------



## cullin

Bone in ham all the way. Not much of a turkey fan.


----------



## andy riley

For a side dish, I really like baked corn pudding on Thanksgiving.


----------



## dirtsailor2003

I'm thinking its time for some good ol Smoker roasted veggies!













8740386566_e6d7a07827_b.jpg



__ dirtsailor2003
__ Nov 20, 2014


----------



## Bearcarver

Let's have some of the Best Holiday Candy ever:

Step by Step:

*Peanutbutter Meltaways (Bear's Favorite Candy)**  *  *  *     

Bear

http://s836.photobucket.com/user/Bearcarver_2009/media/DSCN0370.jpg.html


----------



## BandCollector

Thanksgiving is a great time for us all.  The traditional meal is always great.  But my choice for my favorite is always The Leftovers!!!

Happy Thanksgiving All,  John


----------



## bigtrain74

The kids always love dads Smoked Corn Casserole! 













CornCasserole.jpg



__ bigtrain74
__ Nov 20, 2014


----------



## smokinpoboy

One of my faves is smoked black eye peas with lots of home made bacon in it. Oh and  I love me some kicked up green bean casserole!

Bryan


----------



## tropics

I may smoke some Yams while doing the Turkey.


----------



## ironhorse07

Everyone always likes that Campbell green bean casserole, might try it on the smoker this year.


----------



## daricksta

exps14122_CW10152C31B.jpg



__ daricksta
__ Nov 20, 2014






My wife makes the best loaded mashed potatoes. She uses red potatoes since that's my favorite for mashed. To that she adds real bacon bits, sour cream, grated sharp cheddar cheese, garlic, chives, other goodies I forget. It's the only way to prepare and eat mashed potatoes as far as I'm concerned.


----------



## bk21

Good old chicken wings!


----------



## mfreel

Has to be a smoked turkey.  Bout the best leftovers I can think of!!!


----------



## scottyp1292

How about a Thanksgiving Fatty?

Ground Turkey & Pork Sausage - filled with stove top and corn in a bacon weave!  Smoked with apple for about 3 hours and broiled to crisp up the bacon for about 10-15 minutes.













Thanksgiving Stuffing Fatties.JPG



__ scottyp1292
__ Nov 20, 2014


















Thanksgiving Fatties before smoker.JPG



__ scottyp1292
__ Nov 20, 2014






Didn't get an after picture.  They went too quick!  Served them with cranberry sauce on the side.


----------



## wimpy69

I usually do a large breakfast since dinner won't be till 5. This year it'll be a copy of Waffle Houses "Scattered,Smothered,Chunked and Covered". Hearty meal with Bloody Mary's to start the day off.


----------



## jbfab

Liked!

It sure seems silly not to post a dish not related to smoking, but I gotta tell ya - it just isn't Thanksgiving without homemade Pecan Pie . . .


----------



## Bearcarver

JBFab said:


> Liked!
> 
> It sure seems silly not to post a dish not related to smoking, but I gotta tell ya - it just isn't Thanksgiving without homemade Pecan Pie . . .


You can smoke that too-----Awesome!!

Bear


----------



## buttur1974

good old turkey with mashed potatoes, gravy, and green bean casserole.


----------



## bdskelly

At our house... It's all about the bird. One goes in the OVEN and the other goes on the SMOKER!













P3020005.JPG



__ bdskelly
__ Mar 2, 2014


















PA190001.JPG



__ bdskelly
__ Oct 19, 2014


----------



## rgautheir20420

I do love a Thanksgiving fatty. Yet to be made though.


----------



## squirrel

Spice cake with cream cheese frosting.













spice.jpg



__ squirrel
__ Nov 20, 2014


----------



## link

BDSkelly said:


> At our house... It's all about the bird. One goes in the OVEN and the other goes on the SMOKER!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P3020005.JPG
> 
> 
> 
> __ bdskelly
> __ Mar 2, 2014
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PA190001.JPG
> 
> 
> 
> __ bdskelly
> __ Oct 19, 2014


We do the same thing at my house. Wife cooks one in the oven the way she likes it and I cook one in the smoker. She likes the smoked as well but cannot break from the traditional way and having the house smell good from the cooking turkey.


----------



## masonman1345

[h6]Ingredients[/h6]
2 sticks butter cut into 3/4-inch slices
Salt and cayenne pepper
1 cup chopped onions
1/2 cup chopped bell peppers
3 tablespoons minced garlic
8 to 10 Cajun Chef Brand Sport Peppers
3 tablespoons pickle juice from the pepper jars
1 small turkey, about 10 to 12 pounds
1/2 recipe of Boudin sausage
[h6]Directions[/h6]
Preheat the oven to 400 degrees F.

Season the butter with salt and cayenne pepper and freeze the butter for 30 minutes. In a small bowl, combine the onions, peppers, garlic, sport peppers, and pickle juice together. Season the mixture with salt and cayenne pepper.

Place a large towel on a cutting board. Place the turkey directly on top of the cloth. This will prevent the turkey from sliding. Remove the neck, gizzards and livers from the cavity of the turkey. Rinse the turkey under cool water and pat dry with paper towels. Place the turkey, breast side up, on the work surface with the cavity facing you. Using a sharp knife, make three slits on either side of the breast bone, without breaking through the skin. Insert 2 to 3 slices of the frozen butter into each slit. Season each slit with salt and cayenne pepper. Insert about a teaspoon of the vegetable mixture into each slit, pushing with your fingers. Carefully stuff the boudin sausage in-between the flesh and skin. Gently pull the drumstick forward and outward to expose the inner thigh Pull the skin away from the meat. Make a slit following the bone line from the top of each leg. Using your index finger, make a path and stuff with the butter and vegetables. Season the skin which has been loosened around the inner thigh with salt and cayenne pepper. Turn the turkey breast side up, with the neck opening facing you. Lift the skin flap and make a slit down each wing from the shoulder, again following the bone lines. Stuff each wing with butter and vegetables. Season the outside of the turkey with salt and cayenne pepper. Stuff the cavity with any leftover boudin sausage, butter and vegetables. Secure the wings by folding the lower half back over the top of the wing. Tie the legs together with kitchen twine Place the turkey in a large deep roasting pan.

Roast the turkey for 15 to 20 minutes. Lower the heat to 350 degrees F. Cover the turkey with a lid and bake for about 3 to 3 1/2 hours, or until the juices run clear. Remove from the pan and let cool for 10 minutes. Lift the turkey our of the pan and carve. Serve with the pan juices.

Time to throw a little Coonazz twist to that Thanksgiving bird.


----------



## jennio11

Congrats to today's winner... @stovebolt!!! 

Start entering again right now to win tomorrow!


----------



## WaterinHoleBrew

ABT's !  













image.jpg



__ WaterinHoleBrew
__ Nov 20, 2014


















image.jpg



__ WaterinHoleBrew
__ Nov 20, 2014


















image.jpg



__ WaterinHoleBrew
__ Nov 20, 2014


----------



## squirrel

Chocolate pecan pie with homemade vanilla bean ice cream. The pecans were cold smoked!













img_2676.jpg



__ squirrel
__ Nov 20, 2014


----------



## masonman1345

Congrats Stovebolt. Mr. Todd is awsome.


----------



## link

I am thinking a nice DO apple pie might be good.













WP_000516.jpg



__ link
__ Nov 20, 2014


----------



## socal mesmoker

I think my favorite Thanksgiving Meal idea is going to be my first Smoked Turkey that I'm doing this year.


----------



## chef jimmyj

I like to smoke me some Ribs too...JJ













DSCN0096.JPG



__ chef jimmyj
__ Jun 1, 2012


----------



## themule69

Their is nothing fancy about an ABT but they sure are tasty!













20141102_131228.jpg



__ themule69
__ Nov 2, 2014


















20141102_122649.jpg



__ themule69
__ Nov 2, 2014






Happy smoken.

David


----------



## appalachian q

image.jpg



__ appalachian q
__ Nov 20, 2014


















image.jpg



__ appalachian q
__ Nov 20, 2014


















image.jpg



__ appalachian q
__ Nov 20, 2014


















image.jpg



__ appalachian q
__ Nov 20, 2014


















image.jpg



__ appalachian q
__ Nov 20, 2014


















image.jpg



__ appalachian q
__ Nov 20, 2014


















image.jpg



__ appalachian q
__ Nov 20, 2014





Ground pork with turkey sausage and turkey pepperoni and ABT filling fatty! Smoked with pitmaster's choice and AMNPS.


----------



## BandCollector

A homemade pumpkin and apple pie is a delicious treat after you have loosened  your belt from the main course!!!

Happy Thanksgiving Everyone

John


----------



## tr kan

My mother in law always made me a nice pecan pie. Went real good with a black cup of coffee.


----------



## jarjarchef

Vietnamese Bahn Mi Sandwiches with smoked pulled pork


----------



## aceoky

Squirrel said:


> Spice cake with cream cheese frosting.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> spice.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> __ squirrel
> __ Nov 20, 2014


That simply looks incredible!


----------



## backyardboss

I did some of these for the first time about a month ago, and was not only impressed, but enough so that I have talked the in-laws into getting a whole box for all of us to dig into _along with_ the usual bird, stuffing,  sweet and mashed potatoes and all the other fixin's.

Smoked crab legs! I'll pull them from the freezer, let them run under cold water for a little bit to thaw  (they are fully cooked already) then I ran them on the XL with some apple wood at around 300 for 20-30 mins. THEY WERE AMAZING. Sweet, juice runs down your arm, juuuuust enough smoke to enhance the flavor like you're eating them straight off the fire on the beach.

Damn, that bunch in the freezer now might get trotted out before next week!


----------



## tropics

I still say Turkey smoked with Alder pellets in my MES40 with my AMNPS













001.JPG



__ tropics
__ Nov 20, 2014


----------



## driedstick

Smoked scalloped spuds from Idaho of course LOL 

Great Job Todd!!!


----------



## confederateknowhow

Country ham and smoked cheddar scones.


----------



## demosthenes9

SMoked Turkey


----------



## tsin

Looks like some baby backs turkey and smoked scallops


----------



## whiteout

Potato wedges on the grill, last few minutes begin lathering with bbq sauce of your choice. Allow it to caramelize before apply new layers.

These are to die for.


----------



## chezey

Smoked ham


----------



## tom 178

Lasagna fattie.













10333527_716926515046112_7376144352456114134_o.jpg



__ tom 178
__ Nov 20, 2014


















10382366_716925808379516_1400758891670929615_o.jpg



__ tom 178
__ Nov 20, 2014


















10482480_716925951712835_8066247111439483183_o.jpg



__ tom 178
__ Nov 20, 2014


















10495350_716926141712816_8781058395500565727_o.jpg



__ tom 178
__ Nov 20, 2014


----------



## Bearcarver

It just wouldn't be a Pennsylvania Dutch Thanksgiving without "Hot Bacon Dressing" on the salads:

Step by Step to make:

*Hot Bacon Dressing (Pennsylvania Dutch)*

Bear

http://s836.photobucket.com/user/Bearcarver_2009/media/DSCN0328.jpg.html


----------



## pooch897

Green bean casserole


----------



## seenred

Grilled steak and veggie Kabobs!  Cubed, marinated prime sirlion, vidalia onions, red and green peppers, yellow squash, and button mushrooms...with some fresh grilled corn on the side!













IMG_0582.JPG



__ seenred
__ May 24, 2014






Red


----------



## JckDanls 07

a breakfast fatty to start the day off













BBQ Comp TN 019.JPG



__ JckDanls 07
__ Aug 2, 2014


----------



## bassman

Let's have some chicken cordon bleu smoked with cherry wood.













100_2528.jpg



__ bassman
__ Nov 20, 2014


















100_2529.jpg



__ bassman
__ Nov 20, 2014


















100_2531.jpg



__ bassman
__ Nov 20, 2014


















100_2533.jpg



__ bassman
__ Nov 20, 2014


----------



## welshrarebit

Twice smoked prime rib...













image.jpg



__ welshrarebit
__ Nov 20, 2014


----------



## litterbug

Still no Facebook here,  but for a side dish or appetizer or whatever it may be called...... Rice pudding hits the spot.


----------



## nrdk

Some nice smoked Mac n Cheese is always a hit


----------



## tjohnson

*CONGRATS stovebolt!!!*


----------



## ibbones

link said:


> Would love a recipe for Oyster dressing if you want to share.


Hello Link.  Sure I can share.  Are you ready for it?  Okay...put raw oysters in the regular dressing you like to make.  Stir'em up to get them scattered and cook as you normally would.  I love it but my wife has a "texture" thing so we don't have it too often but I will sometimes make a small batch and cook it with the big one.


----------



## bertman

Smoked sweet potatoes are about the only way I'll eat sweet potatoes.


----------



## crankybuzzard

I'm getting a LOT of great ideas here!

BTW, Amazen was liked on my Bubba Chow page, can't seem to get you on my personal page...

I'm also the guy that called you asking if you could cut a smoke tube down for me...  I weeped a bit, but I cut mine off last night.


----------



## patg

I think in addition to my smoked shoulder I am going to add on a smoked venison roast for good measure.  I am overly addicted to smoking everything I cook now :)


----------



## yraen

Gotta have some ABTs every time the smoker is fired up.


----------



## rugerlab

Anything as long as it is shared with family and friends!!!

Happy Thanksgiving to all....


----------



## grizsmoker

Tying your own fly. Like a #18 Elk Wing Cadis












image.jpg



__ grizsmoker
__ Nov 20, 2014






Picking the right spot in the river to serve up your offering. 












image.jpg



__ grizsmoker
__ Nov 20, 2014






Presenting the fly you tied just right and coaxing that beautiful trout to strike.












image.jpg



__ grizsmoker
__ Nov 20, 2014






That is why one of my favorite meals is a trout that I had the pleasure of catching. 

(Since my family does not like trout I only keep one and turn the rest back to the river)


----------



## joshc

Pulled pork













IMG_4209.JPG



__ joshc
__ Nov 20, 2014


----------



## demosthenes9

Gobble Gobble.  Smoked turkey


----------



## smokering90

Smoked corn casserole, definitely a great and extremely easy side


----------



## smokinpoboy

This whole thread has given me to many ideas for next week and beyond!  Reading through it Is a win, even if you don't get something from Todd.


----------



## oldschoolbbq

IMG_0489 - Copy.JPG



__ oldschoolbbq
__ Oct 6, 2014





 How about Fajitas...


----------



## addicted 2smoke

Smoked rabbit,,, soooo good.


----------



## stovebolt

I love my home made Canadian bacon and buckboard bacon.


----------



## wimpy69

Going to try sugar maple smoked yams this year with real maple syrup and cinnamon.


----------



## stovebolt

I just saw  that I am a daily winner. How awsome is that?

  Thanks Todd.

Chuck


----------



## tropics

stovebolt said:


> I just saw  that I am a daily winner. How awsome is that?
> 
> Thanks Todd.
> 
> Chuck


Congrats Chuck I have one and it works great


----------



## pit of despair

How 'bout some smoked ABT's for the game!


----------



## aceoky

Smoked / Injected with creole butter Turkey MMMMMMMMMMMM













Smoked Turkey finished.jpg



__ aceoky
__ Oct 4, 2014


----------



## wolfman1955

Smoked Turkey, Brined and injected with Franks red hot sauce.
Keep Smokin!!!
Wolf


----------



## 1finder

Pecan pie made w/ smoked butter & my sis makes a pretty good pumpkin pie.
Smoked butter adds to everything it's on eggs, potatoes, whatever you'd use butter on or in... Mmmm


----------



## tank

Pulled Pork is a must and the leftovers are even better.


----------



## confederateknowhow

Roast beast


----------



## bigtrain74

The kids go CRAZY for the smoked corn casserole!













CornCasserole.jpg



__ bigtrain74
__ Nov 20, 2014


----------



## tropics

Cheese Cake 













014.JPG



__ tropics
__ Nov 21, 2014






Taste even better than it looks


----------



## charcoal junkie

We like to snack on smoked bacon wrapped water chestnuts dipped in soy sauce.


----------



## BandCollector

My Mother in law's fabulous Southern Pecan Pie is the greatest for desert.

Happy Thanksgiving Everyone!!!

John


----------



## jarjarchef

Bacon wrapped turkey


----------



## link

jarjarchef said:


> Bacon wrapped turkey


I did this two years ago and it was fantastic.


----------



## wimpy69

100 bacon and turkey bacon wrapped ABT's for the game. They'll go fast with 35 people.


----------



## mfreel

Love me some ABTs, too!


----------



## squirrel

Individual chocolate souffle! Sprinkle the top with a little powdered sugar and off to chocolate heaven.













secondd.jpg



__ squirrel
__ Nov 21, 2014


----------



## mab007

Don't forget to add some home-made smoked kielbasa to the menu!


----------



## gavin16

That looks really good Squirrel!  So many delicious posts on here!

How can I forget the best dish.. desserts! All of the blueberry, peach, apple, blackberry, pecan pies... Oh, and the pistachio pudding, and custard...


----------



## whiteout

Biscuits and sausage gravy. And then gravy on everything else. haha


----------



## masonman1345

charlie brown.jpg



__ masonman1345
__ Nov 21, 2014






Have to sit around with the kids and watch a little Charlie Brown. A tradition around our house every year. I know it's not food but I believe this thread has mentioned everything.

Have a great Thanksgiving everyone. And help at least one family that is not as fortunate as we are. God bless all.

Ron AKA Masonman1345


----------



## dirtsailor2003

I'm dreaming of a Tti-tip Christmas!













11931423286_ae825d8c84_h.jpg



__ dirtsailor2003
__ Nov 21, 2014


----------



## welshrarebit

Can we organize a giant pot luck and everyone bring one of their items? Everything looks SO good!!!

Sous vide tri tip...












image.jpg



__ welshrarebit
__ Nov 21, 2014


----------



## tjohnson

Only if the party is at your house!

LOL!


----------



## dirtsailor2003

TJohnson said:


> Only if the party is at your house!
> 
> LOL!


Agreed!


----------



## backyardboss

addicted 2smoke said:


> Smoked rabbit,,, soooo good.


Dahamm, I'd love to try that. Is that a hunting kill, or do you buy it somewhere?

Errrr, stewin' Wabbit, or fricaseein' Wabbit? Wassup doc?!?


----------



## jennio11

Today's winner is... @Bearcarver!!!!

And your hot bacon dressing looks great!


----------



## daricksta

Two words: ambrosia salad.


----------



## daricksta

JenniO11 said:


> Today's winner is... @Bearcarver!!!!
> 
> And your hot bacon dressing looks great!


Congrats, Bear! Send me that hot bacon dressing recipe so I can win next year. Oh, just please send it anyway...


----------



## squirrel

Woohoo! Congrats Papa Bear!!!

Thanksgiving morning I'll have these ready so everyone will not pick over my food while I'm cooking. That drives me nuts!! Anyway, this is my own invention. I make croissant dough from scratch then add lots of warm spices and more butter and roll them up in to cinnamon buns. It has candied walnuts and a brown butter and bourbon glaze. Time consuming, but delicious!!!













IMG_7729.jpg



__ squirrel
__ Nov 21, 2014


















IMG_7735.jpg



__ squirrel
__ Nov 21, 2014


----------



## themule69

TJohnson said:


> Only if the party is at your house!
> 
> LOL!


I will host! load up and come on everyone.

Happy smoken.

David


----------



## bbqbrett

We just had a Thanksgiving lunch at work.  Even though the meats were catered by a restaurant it was good.

Today's vote goes for smoked BBQ ham!


----------



## themule69

For today I am thinking about deep fried smoked bacon wrapped olives.













cooked olives.JPG



__ themule69
__ Aug 9, 2014






Happy smoken.

David


----------



## tropics

Congrats Bear


----------



## welshrarebit

TJohnson said:


> Only if the party is at your house!
> 
> LOL!



Woohoo!!! Party in Kona...

I'm not sure the wife will agree but I'm up for that!


----------



## tsin

How bout some smoked tater skins with some smoked cheese on top with bacon bits..


----------



## daricksta

Squirrel said:


> Woohoo! Congrats Papa Bear!!!
> 
> Thanksgiving morning I'll have these ready so everyone will not pick over my food while I'm cooking. That drives me nuts!! Anyway, this is my own invention. I make croissant dough from scratch then add lots of warm spices and more butter and roll them up in to cinnamon buns. It has candied walnuts and a brown butter and bourbon glaze. Time consuming, but delicious!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IMG_7729.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> __ squirrel
> __ Nov 21, 2014
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IMG_7735.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> __ squirrel
> __ Nov 21, 2014


Boy howdy that looks good!


----------



## wolfman1955

Home made cranberry salad, sweet yet tangy from the berrys!
Keep Smokin!!!
Wolf


----------



## appalachian q

image.jpg



__ appalachian q
__ Nov 21, 2014


















image.jpg



__ appalachian q
__ Nov 21, 2014


















image.jpg



__ appalachian q
__ Nov 21, 2014





Smoked applewood sharp cheddar sliced up and paired with a good cracker as an appetizer prior to the big feast.


----------



## driedstick

Congrats Bear!!! 













10635866_828779633807001_3990251427639840985_n.jpg



__ driedstick
__ Aug 29, 2014






OH The Possibilities are endless with this for Turkey day!!!! 













IMG_20140504_195054302.jpg



__ driedstick
__ May 8, 2014






That's what I do with My super Power - Taco flavored  Snack sticks!!!!


----------



## whiteout

Homemade bacon wrapped around some asparagus.


----------



## bassman

Congratulations Bearcarver!  Good on ya..


----------



## bassman

Homemade ravioli made with smoked ground elk.













100_2277.jpg



__ bassman
__ Nov 21, 2014


----------



## daricksta

Appalachian Q said:


> image.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> __ appalachian q
> __ Nov 21, 2014
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> image.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> __ appalachian q
> __ Nov 21, 2014
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> image.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> __ appalachian q
> __ Nov 21, 2014
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Smoked applewood sharp cheddar sliced up and paired with a good cracker as an appetizer prior to the big feast.


That did it! Now you've_ really _made me hungry!


----------



## seenred

Congrats to ya, Bear!!  Today's entry for me:  my Smoked Pulled Chicken Spaghetti recipe:

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/161633/smoked-chicken-spaghetti-w-qview













IMG_0533.JPG



__ seenred
__ Apr 29, 2014






Red


----------



## dirtsailor2003

After all the turkey, I'm going to be ready for pulled pork and hatch chiles!













8569839551_ded2b1765d_h.jpg



__ dirtsailor2003
__ Nov 21, 2014


----------



## chezey

Smoked pork steaks, baked beans and tater salad.


----------



## 1finder

Homemade pumpkin ice cream, it does have smoked salt in it. All my ice cream has smoked salt in them... Really tasty.   
To a Safe and Happy Thanksgiving !!












image.jpg



__ 1finder
__ Nov 21, 2014


----------



## masonman1345

Congrats Bearcarver. Happy Thanksgiving.


----------



## aceoky

JenniO11 said:


> Today's winner is... @Bearcarver!!!!
> 
> And your hot bacon dressing looks great!


Congratulations Bearcarver!!!!!!!!!


----------



## masonman1345

Just thought of another one we like. Smoked Summer Sausage with a slice of Smoked cheese on top. Pop it in the microwave to melt the cheese a little bit serve on Captains Waffers


----------



## Bearcarver

JenniO11 said:


> Today's winner is... @Bearcarver!!!!
> 
> And your hot bacon dressing looks great!


Thank You Jenni !!!   And Todd of course!!!

Bear


----------



## stokinsmokebbq

A first try at smoking a turkey that youll always remember


----------



## masonman1345

summer s.jpg



__ masonman1345
__ Nov 21, 2014






Found a pic.


----------



## bk21

Fatties!


----------



## pooch897

Smoked salmon with honey soy glazed.


----------



## JckDanls 07

a little bit of this after dinner....













Jack Daniels 002.JPG



__ JckDanls 07
__ Jul 11, 2013


----------



## oldschoolbbq

How about a nice bowl of Potato Soup to warm- up with...













IMG_0523.JPG



__ oldschoolbbq
__ Nov 21, 2014


----------



## tropics

oldschoolbbq said:


> How about a nice bowl of Potato Soup to warm- up with...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IMG_0523.JPG
> 
> 
> 
> __ oldschoolbbq
> __ Nov 21, 2014


Stan that looks so good I haven't made that in years Thanks for sharing

Maybe a recipe someday?


----------



## bamafan

Smoked ham, sweet tater casserole, and collards with cornbread!


----------



## jarjarchef

Candied apple wood smoked bacon and peanut butter mousse bite with a dark chocolate drizzle. 
Toasted marshmallow and Godiva chololate liquor shooter.













IMG_4061.JPG



__ jarjarchef
__ Nov 21, 2014


----------



## squirrel

jarjarchef said:


> Candied apple wood smoked bacon and peanut butter mousse bite with a dark chocolate drizzle.
> Toasted marshmallow and Godiva chololate liquor shooter.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IMG_4061.JPG
> 
> 
> 
> __ jarjarchef
> __ Nov 21, 2014


Well mother of pearl, that looks and sounds amazing!!!!


----------



## chimney smoker

Great tender ribs and smoked baked beans.


----------



## bassman

Sourdough rolls for Thanksgiving.













100_2258.jpg



__ bassman
__ Nov 21, 2014


----------



## smokinvegasbaby

Fresh Strawberries stuffed with Rum Chata Cream served with a shot of Rum Chata for dessert













DSCN7310.JPG



__ smokinvegasbaby
__ Nov 21, 2014


















DSCN7271resized image.jpg



__ smokinvegasbaby
__ Nov 21, 2014


----------



## isitdoneyet

My favorite is Smoked turkey breast, double smoked ham, and smoked stuffed mushrooms for appetizer.


----------



## gavin16

Some good ole' egg noodles and deviled eggs... Perhaps for the potato salad - I'll try twice smoked taters 
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






.


----------



## jarjarchef

Squirrel said:


> Well mother of pearl, that looks and sounds amazing!!!!



Thank you. They are part of my crazy thought process of coming up with desserts and not being a pastry Chef.......


----------



## yraen

Can't forget the cherry cheesecake for dessert.


----------



## demosthenes9

smoked turkey


----------



## WaterinHoleBrew

Brisket !  













image.jpg



__ WaterinHoleBrew
__ Nov 21, 2014


















image.jpg



__ WaterinHoleBrew
__ Nov 21, 2014


----------



## bertman

Smoked venison roast. It was a good deer season!


----------



## paaco1981

My favorite part of thanksgiving this year will be smoking my first turkey. Can't wait to see how it turns out :)


----------



## stovebolt

I sure am fond of a double-smoked ham. It is a favorite around here.


----------



## addicted 2smoke

Gotta love cold smoked lox.


----------



## tropics

Good Luck to all I have work so I can't stay to play. Have fun and keep on Smoken


----------



## BandCollector

After everyone has their fill of the traditional oven baked turkey and fixings....I make Turkey soup from the carcass...Yum!

Happy Thanksgiving Everyone


----------



## beefy bill

Smoked mac and cheese with bacon..yum!


----------



## dirtsailor2003

image.jpg



__ dirtsailor2003
__ Nov 22, 2014






Homemade Paneer cheese would be tasty cold smoked using a AMNTS and some pit master pellets!


----------



## Bearcarver

*Just can't beat a Smoked Prime Rib:*













image.jpeg



__ bauchjw
__ Feb 12, 2016


----------



## joshc

Fatties!


----------



## aceoky

Macaroni salad with smoked eggs and chives (no picture but family loves it)


----------



## squirrel

Yummy cheesecake with bourbon peaches and fresh blueberries.













cheesecake.jpg



__ squirrel
__ Nov 22, 2014


----------



## ibbones

themule69 said:


> For today I am thinking about deep fried smoked bacon wrapped olives.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cooked olives.JPG
> 
> 
> 
> __ themule69
> __ Aug 9, 2014
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Happy smoken.
> 
> David


I would have never put those two together but they look really good.


----------



## welshrarebit

Turkey in a mini? Gonna try...













image.jpg



__ welshrarebit
__ Nov 22, 2014


----------



## masonman1345

I want to thank eveyone that posted to this thread. Not only has it been fun swapping ideas, but I now have several that I have never tried but will soon. Happy Thanksgiving to all, and a huge thank you to Mr. Todd. You are A-MAZ-N.

Happy Thanksgiving to all.

The Latil Family.


----------



## litterbug

Butterfinger truffles come to mind for dessert. I won the dessert contest couple years ago at the in-laws with it.


----------



## jennio11

Today's winner is... @bertman  !!! Congrats!
 

Okay everybody... tomorrow is the GRAND PRIZE DRAWING.  So start posting again NOW to win the huge grand prize TOMORROW at 12 pm CST/10 am PST.


----------



## wolfman1955

Last year right after I got Jeff's recipes he had these in his newsletter and I didn't try them till Christmas. Think I will do some for appetizers this Thanksgiving!
http://www.smoking-meat.com/september-5-2013-smoked-shrimp-stuffed-bacon-wrapped
Keep Smokin!!!
Wolf


----------



## squirrel

Cold smoked pickled red onions. Onions absorb smoke really quickly so this doesn't take long at all. They do need to be cold smoke or the onions will start to sweat. While the onions are smoking put on a pot with water, vinegar and your favorite pickling spices. Cover the onions with the liquid and in the fridge they go. No need to "can" them as long as you keep them in the fridge.













smoked pickled onions1.jpg



__ squirrel
__ Nov 22, 2014


----------



## jarjarchef

Collard Greens braised in a Smoked Turkey Broth
Pumpkin Gnocchi sautéd in Sage Brown Butter
Toasted Pumpkin Seeds and a Smoked Red Pepper Coulis














IMG_4660.JPG



__ jarjarchef
__ Nov 22, 2014


----------



## tom 178

These were some great beef ribs.













beef ribs.jpg



__ tom 178
__ Nov 22, 2014


----------



## wimpy69

Watched No Reservation's when Bourdain was in N'Orleans. Saw a dish -Creole Stuffed Turkey Wings-.Bourdain was freaking out. Got a recipe-Nu Nu's Creole Stuffed Turkey Wings- and looks pretty easy. Won't smother them but never know with all the gravy we'll have. Figure four wings to try since I have all this trinity to use up. 

Happy Thanksgiving to all and enjoy family and friends. May all your dishes be enjoyed and Happy Smoking.


----------



## masonman1345

Congrats Bertman.


----------



## welshrarebit

Saved my best for last...

Reverse seared SPAM!!!













image.jpg



__ welshrarebit
__ Nov 22, 2014


----------



## litterbug

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/content/type/61/id/354318/width/200/height/400[/IMG . 
A little liquid refreshment for an after dinner desert.[GALLERY="media, 354322"][/GALLERY]


----------



## masonman1345

egg.jpg



__ masonman1345
__ Nov 22, 2014






How about some Devilled Eggs with Red Pepper sprinkled on top?


----------



## wimpy69

Apple Pie ? Litterbug.


----------



## yraen

Home made chocolate pudding.


----------



## litterbug

wimpy69 said:


> Apple Pie ? Litterbug.


Its my friend Bob's setup. But yeah he makes apple pie, clear, or whatever else comes to mind. I really need to go over there and help him with his next batch and get some "how-to" experience.  He's also the guy that got me into smoking.


----------



## stokinsmokebbq

A turkey,sweet potato and stuffing fatty.


----------



## addicted 2smoke

Smoked buttermilk pie on the offset.


----------



## turick

*Wild Mushroom Stuffing*


> Start with the master's Braised Wild Mushrooms but OMIT THE FINAL 2 TBSP OF BUTTER. ( you are going to want seriously large saute' pans)
> 
> Braised Wild Mushrooms
> 
> 1/2 cup plus *2 TBSP butter(To be omitted)*
> 2 medium shallots
> 2 large cloves garlic. minced
> 1 tsp fresh thyme leaves, chopped
> 1 pound assorted wild mushrooms, cleaned and cut into large pieces
> 1 cup dry white wine
> 1 cup chicken stock
> salt and freshly ground pepper
> 
> In a large saute' pan heat 1/2 cup butter as hot as possible without burning it. Toss in the shallots and garlic, then sprinkle on the fresh thyme. Add the mushrooms and cook until they are slightly browned, 4 or 5 minutes, taking care not to burn the butter.(Usually longer on home stoves but not much). Add the wine and boil until it is almost evaporated. Add the stock, stir well, and simmer the mushrooms until the liquid is reduced and has thickened slightly. Season the mushrooms with some S&P and DON'T swirl in the remaining 2 TBSP butter.
> 
> This can be done a day in advance, as can some of the following steps.
> 
> 1 Recipe from above
> 6 TBSP unsalted butter
> 1 cup chopped onion
> 1 cup chopped celery
> 2 cloves garlic, chopped
> 2 shallots, chopped
> 3 cups chicken stock
> 1 15 OZ package unseasoned bread for stuffing or 1 LB stale bread, cut into 1/4 in cubes
> 2 tsp chopped thyme
> 1/4 cup chopped parsley
> 3 extra large eggs
> 1 cup heavy cream
> Coarse salt and freshly ground pepper
> 
> Melt 4 TBSP butter in a large saute' pan and cook the onion celery garlic and shallots until they are wilted. Add the mushrooms and 1 cup of the stock, stir well, and cook the mixture until the liquid has almost all evaporated.
> 
> Generously butter a shallow 3 Qt serving casserole or a 9X13 in. baking pan. Put the bread in a large bowl. Add the thyme the parsley and the mushroom mixture. Break in the eggs and add the cream and the  remaining stock. Using your hands combine everything thoroughly. Season the mixture with some salt and fresh ground pepper. Spread the stuffing mixture evenly in the buttered casserole, dot with the remaining butter, and cover with foil. You can prepare the stuffing up to this point a day in advance. If you do so remove it from the refrigerator 4 hours before serving time.
> 
> Preheat the oven to 350 and bake for 45 minutes with the foil on. Remove foil and bake for 20 minutes more until a light crust has formed.
> 
> If you are cooking with a turkey at a lower temp allow a little more time initially and then bump it a bit while the turkey rests.


----------



## aceoky

We've got a son and DIL , granddaughter about 400 miles from us we hope to see for Thanksgiving got a request for some of my smoked pulled pork so put an 8# on the smoker going to get it ready to take to them for the holiday , should look something like this













4LB BUTT 2.JPG



__ aceoky
__ Sep 21, 2014


----------



## seenred

Another great giveaway, Todd...thanks for all you do for SMF!!  Congrats to all the winners!

My final entry is my mother in law's strawberry cheesecake!  I'll be eating this in just a few days... :drool













image.jpg



__ seenred
__ Nov 22, 2014







Red


----------



## chezey

St louis style ribs and a lot of beer.


----------



## demosthenes9

Smoked Turkey


----------



## nrdk

Would love to win that grand prize. Turkey day just wouldn't be the same without my uncle's chocolate apple pie.


----------



## pooch897

Pumpkin pie


----------



## themule69

I am thinking some

Cornish hen with tomato topped with smoked cheese and ABT's with my cured and smoked bacon













cornish 1.JPG



__ themule69
__ Jul 22, 2013






Then you have to have something to wash it down with.













beer 1.JPG



__ themule69
__ Jul 14, 2013






So what do you think you should wash it down with?













jugs 2.JPG



__ themule69
__ Jun 30, 2013






Thanks Todd for all of the fun this has been.

Happy smoken.

David


----------



## wimpy69

My daughter takes care of the baking. Passed down from granny to her. Pictures of her cutting lard into flour with granny are priceless. If you close your eye's it's like grannys's making them herself. Daughter prides herself on a true flaky lard crust. Can't wait.


----------



## tsin

My son is doing the turkey in his Treager we will be doing twice baked potatoes with smoked cheese and a twice baked Ham in out Masterbuilt 30 ..Thanks Todd for all you do and a Happy Thangiving to you and to all on this forum  Learned a ton of info...


----------



## litterbug

Southern pecan pie


----------



## Bearcarver

Double Smoked Ham is Awesome, especially at Holidays.

Step by Step:


> *Double Smoked Hams Times 4*
> 
> Bear


Ten-Hut!!---OK Guys Fall in to get sliced!!!!----Dress it up!!!----Dress it up!!!



Back two plates are slices for Sammies and "Ham & Eggs", and front two are for two future batches of Ham, beans, and taters:


----------



## aceoky

I seriously doubt I'll win anything but this contest and the pictures are AWESOME!!!


----------



## tjohnson

*CONGRATS bertman!!*

*You're the Daily Winner!!*


----------



## jarjarchef

Yes lots of great food has been shared. For those that don't get blessed with one of these great prizes, lots of folks. If you have the slightest intrest in cold smoking or have an electric smoker and don't like filling the chip tray every 45min. These are a great investment in your hobby. Todd is a class act in so many ways between his customer service, quality of product to his support of SMF gatherings. Then he goes and does things like this contest. Todd thank you for everything you do!


----------



## JckDanls 07

Enough ribs for everybody...   dig in y'all













Katie's Graduation Party 018.JPG



__ JckDanls 07
__ May 26, 2013



















Katie's Graduation Party 019.JPG



__ JckDanls 07
__ May 26, 2013






Thanks again Todd ...  and I'll say it one more time..  "YOUR THE MAN"


----------



## tjohnson

*The final drawing for the GRAND PRIZE is Sunday, November 23rd at 12:00 Noon CST*

*Everyone who has entered will have a chance to win*

GRAND PRIZE:

- AMNPS 5x8 or 12" TUBE SMOKER

- 2# Ea. CHERRY, HICKORY, MAPLE & OAK PELLETS

- SELF-IGNITING PROPANE TORCH

- MANUAL& RECIPE BOOK

- MAVERICK ET-732 THERMOMETER

- VACUUM TUMBLER

- 10'x18" QMATZ













DSC03435 Crop.jpg



__ jennio11
__ Jun 13, 2014


----------



## 1finder

For appetizers, in addition to a raspberry chipotle dip that I have to take to pretty much any outting we go to. Here is some fresh chicken, cheddar, garlic & basil sausage to be served with 2 yr old smoked cheeses. 













image.jpg



__ 1finder
__ Nov 22, 2014


















image.jpg



__ 1finder
__ Nov 22, 2014


















image.jpg



__ 1finder
__ Nov 22, 2014





And some of this Polish, I just smoked Friday... it's good hot or cold as it's cooked to temp












image.jpg



__ 1finder
__ Nov 22, 2014


----------



## oldschoolbbq

tropics said:


> oldschoolbbq said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How about a nice bowl of Potato Soup to warm- up with...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IMG_0523.JPG
> 
> 
> 
> __ oldschoolbbq
> __ Nov 21, 2014
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stan that looks so good I haven't made that in years Thanks for sharing
> 
> Maybe a recipe someday?
Click to expand...


----------



## pc farmer

Dried venison for a app.


----------



## 1finder

Agreed his product is invaluable to me, so I can make the things I do for family and friends... 
Thanks, Todd 
I'll be ordering in December to restock pellets...

Good luck!!


----------



## litterbug

TJohnson said:


> *The final drawing for the GRAND PRIZE is Sunday, November 23rd at 12:00 Noon CST*​*Everyone who has entered will have a chance to win*​
> 
> 
> GRAND PRIZE:
> - AMNPS 5x8 or 12" TUBE SMOKER
> - 2# Ea. CHERRY, HICKORY, MAPLE & OAK PELLETS
> - SELF-IGNITING PROPANE TORCH
> - MANUAL& RECIPE BOOK
> - MAVERICK ET-732 THERMOMETER
> - VACUUM TUMBLER
> - 10'x18" QMATZ
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DSC03435 Crop.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> __ jennio11
> __ Jun 13, 2014



That will be an awesome turkey day present for somebody. I vote for me.


----------



## bassman

Some nice Canadian Bacon.













100_2559.jpg



__ bassman
__ Nov 22, 2014


















100_2560.jpg



__ bassman
__ Nov 22, 2014


----------



## appalachian q

image.jpg



__ appalachian q
__ Nov 22, 2014


















image.jpg



__ appalachian q
__ Nov 22, 2014





Pecans glazed with sugar, salt, cinnamon, ground cloves, ginger, and butter. Smoked using AMNTS with apple pellets @ 225 degrees for 25 minutes. Going to make the pecan pies out of these, if they last another few days!


----------



## pintocrazy

forget the sides... give me the turkey!

brined , roasted garlic butter under the skin... cook.... done!













8312501343_d4ee78e9ae_c.jpg



__ pintocrazy
__ Nov 22, 2014


----------



## themule69

TJohnson said:


> *The final drawing for the GRAND PRIZE is Sunday, November 23rd at 12:00 Noon CST*​*Everyone who has entered will have a chance to win*​GRAND PRIZE:
> 
> - AMNPS 5x8 or 12" TUBE SMOKER
> 
> - 2# Ea. CHERRY, HICKORY, MAPLE & OAK PELLETS
> 
> - SELF-IGNITING PROPANE TORCH
> 
> - MANUAL& RECIPE BOOK
> 
> - MAVERICK ET-732 THERMOMETER
> 
> - VACUUM TUMBLER
> 
> - 10'x18" QMATZ
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DSC03435 Crop.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> __ jennio11
> __ Jun 13, 2014


Thanks Todd every bit of that is going to help the winner up their game 
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






Happy smoken.

David


----------



## themule69

loin cooked 2.JPG



__ themule69
__ Sep 25, 2014






pork loin













20140802_123446.jpg



__ themule69
__ Aug 2, 2014






Bacon wrapped pork loin













loin weave.JPG



__ themule69
__ Aug 2, 2014






Bacon weave













20140225_113105.jpg



__ themule69
__ Feb 25, 2014






Cheese it's pizza cookies

Happy smoken.

David


----------



## masonman1345

I love a good Turkey pot pie. My mother-in-law probably makes the best one I have ever eaten. I will see if I can pry the recipe from her and post it later.

:grilling_smilie:


----------



## masonman1345

wow! Perfect prize for someone that is almost finished building his first Smokehouse. And really needs everything to get it going. Hint hint













house 3.jpg



__ masonman1345
__ Nov 6, 2014


----------



## driedstick

View media item 274547
Remember everyone to chill your bird before cooking LOL













IMG_20131207_110043_176.jpg



__ driedstick
__ Dec 7, 2013


















IMG_20131207_110035_040.jpg



__ driedstick
__ Dec 7, 2013






Smoked pretzels for a snack to go with the game

DS


----------



## bmudd14474

Smoked Turkey ans Green bean casserole is a fav for Turkey Day


----------



## scsmoker56

Smoked turkey breast, baked beans, garlic mashed potatoes and Apple pie!


----------



## thoseguys26

scsmoker56 said:


> Smoked turkey breast, baked beans, garlic mashed potatoes and Apple pie!


Don't forget the stuffing, green bean casserole and GRAVY!


----------



## beefy bill

London broil and pork loin













20141122_181214.jpg



__ beefy bill
__ Nov 22, 2014


















20141122_180841.jpg



__ beefy bill
__ Nov 22, 2014


----------



## tank

Smoked brisket and peach cobbler done in my dutch oven toped with home made ice cream!


----------



## gavin16

Leftover turkey meat mixed up into some hash... And the hambone put in a pot of beans.  Leftovers are almost better than the meal itself.


----------



## WaterinHoleBrew

Hot wings !  













image.jpg



__ WaterinHoleBrew
__ Nov 22, 2014


















image.jpg



__ WaterinHoleBrew
__ Nov 22, 2014


















image.jpg



__ WaterinHoleBrew
__ Nov 22, 2014


----------



## charcoal junkie

Smoked then seared tri-tip rubbed with coarse sea salt, fresh ground pepper,onion powder and garlic powder.


----------



## azbertman

A nice juicy smoked turkey breast and some grilled corn on the cob with bread pudding for dessert.


----------



## joshc

Hot Wings!


----------



## moikel

Chinese BBQ duck served on a salad of watercress with mango,cilantro,mint,Thai dressing crispy shallots.


----------



## stovebolt

A batch of ABTs goes with any meal, then add some smoked deviled eggs.


----------



## tropics

I still have to go with Smoked Turkey,Sausage Stuffing And Cheese Cake for desert


----------



## tjohnson

*GRAND PRIZE DRAWING*

*12:00 NOON TODAY!*


----------



## chef jimmyj

I would like to smoke my Turkey for TG....JJ


----------



## tr kan

Thanks Todd for another great contest. Think were going to have some gooseberry pudding with our bird.


----------



## tropics

Found some real fresh Brussels sprouts  













004.JPG



__ tropics
__ Nov 23, 2014


----------



## dirtsailor2003

Best time to smoke a Hawaiian style bird!!!













image.jpg



__ dirtsailor2003
__ Nov 23, 2014


----------



## aceoky

I'm really loving this thread (and the contest/Todd ROCKS!!)


----------



## crankybuzzard

I think I gained 10 pounds following this thread!

Great work by all!


----------



## doctord1955

left overs


----------



## link

I am thinking havingsome jerky around would be nice.













WP_000714.jpg



__ link
__ Nov 23, 2014


----------



## stellarauto

Smoked turkey and twice smoked ham with Jeff's rub!!!


----------



## litterbug

Smoked turkey


----------



## patg

Oh man loaded baked potato soup and pulled pork that would be one delicious post Black Friday lunch :)


----------



## patg

Black Friday lunch of Loaded Baked Potato soup and pulled pork sammies :)


----------



## dannylang

my favorite meal for thanksgiving is smoked turkey, and all the fixins,but the joy it brings to my heart, when family and friends get together. those who live far away, and those who live next door all bring happiness, some by coming and others by going.


----------



## tropics

Sausage Stuffing had to make some today after seeing all these great food pics.













005.JPG



__ tropics
__ Nov 23, 2014


----------



## shoebe

Like some nice smoked ham with some turkey for Thanksgiving


----------



## squirrel

dannylang said:


> my favorite meal for thanksgiving is smoked turkey, and all the fixins,but the joy it brings to my heart, when family and friends get together. those who live far away, and those who live next door all bring happiness, *some by coming and others by going.*


That made me laugh because it's so true. Mine would be the drunk uncle who swears like a sailor, love to see him come and love to see him go.


----------



## driedstick

Great contest Todd - you business and customer service is top notch!!! Great posts to all.

A full smoker is a happy smoker

DS


----------



## tjohnson

*2 MINUTES UNTIL THE GRAND PRIZE DRAWING!!!*


----------



## jennio11

Well we have our grand prize winner!

But first of all... thanks so much to everybody who entered.  All of the entries are AWESOME - I'm hungry just looking at them.  And thanks to Todd and A-MAZE-N Products for such a great contest.

And now the grand prize winner...

post #151 as generated by the random.org random number generator...













Screen Shot 2014-11-23 at 9.56.43 AM.png



__ jennio11
__ Nov 23, 2014






@jarjarchef!!!  Congratulations on winning the grand prize.

Happy Thanksgiving, and happy smoking!


----------



## tjohnson

dannylang said:


> my favorite meal for thanksgiving is smoked turkey, and all the fixins,but the joy it brings to my heart, when family and friends get together. those who live far away, and those who live next door all bring happiness, some by coming and others by going.


*I used to work for my father in his construction company and had a sign above my door......*

*EVERYONE BRINGS JOY INTO MY OFFICE*

*SOME WHEN THEY ENTER*

*SOME WHEN THEY LEAVE*


----------



## tjohnson

*AWESOME!!!*

*CONGRATS to JARJARCHEF!!!*


----------



## turick

Woo-hoo! Congrats!


----------



## tom 178

Congrats *JARJARCHEF! Winner Winner smoked chicken dinner!*

*Thank you Todd & Rhonda for a great contest, I love all the posts and will be trying quite a few of the posted pictures!*


----------



## driedstick

congrats Jarjarchef

DS


----------



## WaterinHoleBrew

TJohnson said:


> *AWESOME!!!*​*CONGRATS to JARJARCHEF!!!*​



Congrats JarJarChef !  

Thanks Todd for another great contest !  

:beercheer:


----------



## squirrel

Congrats JarJarChef! and thanks Todd for a fun contest, what a blast!!!


----------



## tropics

Congrats JarJarChef Thanks Todd


----------



## bbqbrett

Congrats Jarjar!


----------



## patg

Congrats cannot wait to see what you create using your winnings!  Happy Holidays/Merry Christmas/Happy New Years to you all most of all great health and safe travels


----------



## jarjarchef

WOW! 
Thank you all!

Todd Thank you for your continued support of this great site. Maybe one day I can host you for a great dinner.....


----------



## seenred

Congrats JarJarChef!!Thumbs Up

Red


----------



## fished

One of my favorite side dishes if green bean casorole.  My favorite desert used to be pumkin pie.  Spent a lot of time on my grand parents farm growing up, she always made one just for me.


----------



## smokinvegasbaby

jarjarchef said:


> WOW!
> Thank you all!
> 
> Todd Thank you for your continued support of this great site. Maybe one day I can host you for a great dinner.....


Big Congrats jarjarchef......

Be Blessed and have a wonderful Thanksgiving!

Josie


----------



## JckDanls 07

ok..  THAT'S IT... JarJar has to go...  he wins throwdowns...  he wins drawings..  he wins comps...  He must be voted off the island ...  :biggrin:

But all kidding aside ...  grats to you Jeremy ...  and again "THANKS" to Todd for all his support...


----------



## aceoky

Congratulations to *JARJARCHEF* and thanks to Todd and better half for an awesome contest and thread!


----------



## Bearcarver

Congrats JarJarChef !!!
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






And Have a Great TG !!

And Thanks to Mr Todd, who makes this contest possible!!

And Jeff too !!

Bear


----------



## jarjarchef

JckDanls 07 said:


> ok..  THAT'S IT... JarJar has to go...  he wins throwdowns...  he wins drawings..  he wins comps...  He must be voted off the island ...  :biggrin:
> 
> But all kidding aside ...  grats to you Jeremy ...  and again "THANKS" to Todd for all his support...



:dunno :laugh1:

Charlyn said I might not get invited back to the gathering.


----------



## mfreel

Is sweet potato pie a side dish?  If not, it should be.


----------



## ibbones

Woohoo...big thanks to Todd for making this post.  I have really enjoyed reading it and learned a few different things to try from all those who posted.  Also, congrats to the lucky winners.


----------



## oldschoolbbq

How about some













IMG_0489 - Copy.JPG



__ oldschoolbbq
__ Oct 6, 2014


----------



## boardpuller

A side: Grilled taters

Yucon Gold













20141123_150126[1].jpg



__ boardpuller
__ Nov 24, 2014






Sweet













20141123_150121[1].jpg



__ boardpuller
__ Nov 24, 2014






Creamy like pie try a little Pumkin spice now Desert


----------



## oldschoolbbq

How about a Salad 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	











  Califlower ,Broccili...


----------



## JckDanls 07

uummmm..  I think the give away is over....


----------



## tropics

JckDanls 07 said:


> uummmm.. I think the give away is over....


It is but that still some fine looking eats being posted.


----------



## gavin16

JckDanls 07 said:


> uummmm.. I think the give away is over....


Shhh.. Don't tell them that.  Lots of good eats still being posted, that I want to scribble down on my "to cook" list.  
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





  

Thanks Todd for putting on the giveaway, and all of the support to the forum community!! Congrats to all the winners!


----------



## bertman

Congrats to JarJarChef, and a big thanks to Todd for sponsoring these promotions. I was fortunate enough to be a daily winner this time around 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





, and I never win anything!


----------



## bryanw20

My favorite; other then the obvious turkey & potatoes, is my Dad's 'stuffing'/dressing. simply bread, milk, egg seasons & fry in a pan/elec skillet.


----------



## muttt

I has to be the turkey.  Bacon butter stuffed up under the skin.  Stuff with home made stuffing.  It's all about the skin .... LOL


----------



## masonman1345

Wanted to Thank Todd again for the prize. I recieved mine last night. When I went to bed last night I was looking at it and when I woke up this morning it was laying between my wife and I. My 6 year old son was also excited to get it. He said he wants to see it work, but that he will not eat any of the meat because there is Rabbit food inside the tube. I thought that was pretty funny. Anyway thank you again Mr. Todd and everyone at A-Maze-N. You all have a Smokin good Thanksgiving.


----------



## bertman

I would echo what Masonman said. I received mine today, too. I will be putting it to use on Saturday to smoke 10 pounds of summer sausage. Can't wait!


----------



## muttt

I'm getting a MES 40 for Xmas ...... I plan to start the new year off with some brisket, chickens and ribs.  But .... my crock pot chili has to be one of the best side dishes.  I'm hoping to smoke the meat for the chili in my new smoker.


----------



## bertman

Muttt, something else you might look into is smoking jalapenos. We usually smoke a big batch, dehydrate them, and store in ziplocs. Put them in boiling water for a few minutes and dice, and they are awesome in chili! I use this as the secret ingredient in my chicken chili.


----------



## muttt

My buddy really likes smoked jalepenos.  He's the one that showed me how to smoke and got me interested in an MES 40.  But, I can't take the heat of jalepenos.  I only use green chilis in mine.  But ...... I do put some sliced hot peppers on the side (for those that can handle them).


----------



## jarjarchef

I just received an Amazing package this morning.

Todd thank you for your generous contest you hosted. It was fun seeing what everyone was creating.  Then to be blessed with the grand prize, it was over the top. I am looking forward to playing with my new toys.


----------



## oldschoolbbq

Congradulations Jarjar... a good person to get it all . You know what to do with it all , however ,do you really want to keep that Time Stick 
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






  I asked Santa for one , is that one mine


----------



## jarjarchef

Thank you.

Oldschoolbbq I was told to keep it safe for you. If you ever need it just come over and get it.


----------



## masonman1345

Take the heat out of the Jalapenos. First the night before cut them in half. Remove the seeds and viens. You will want to wear gloves for this as the can irritate your hands. Soak them overnight in a bag of ice water in the fridge. The nexet day put them in a strainer ad flush with cold tap water. Stuff, grill and enjoy.


----------

